# Rest in Peace, Mama Ralph.



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

Gone to soon


archive
Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


----------



## Mynameisdark (May 16, 2021)

"Everything good about me is because of her"
Is that a backhanded compliment?


----------



## Witthel (May 16, 2021)

Poor girl, having to push someone like the gunt out of her cooter and raise it.


----------



## ClipBitch (May 16, 2021)

Cash that check, Sargon. You know you want to.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 16, 2021)

>when you realize that your mom is three years younger than Ethan’s mom



I hope we can all appreciate our mothers more than his mom appreciated Ethan.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


Considering he was claiming he was with her over the past two weeks, I wouldn't believe a goddamn thing out of his mouth.

I take no joy in this, but does provide ample evidence he wasn't visiting his mom if he wasn't allowed to see her. Imagine that, Ralph lying.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


Dat inheritance thou for The Kill Report App


----------



## Mundane Ralph (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


Seems that way. I'd be absolutely livid. Sorry, Ralph. Try not to go too crazy with the drugs and alcohol.


----------



## David Spadem (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive


Ralph's Father has been dethroned.



In all honestly though, sorry Ralph, I fuck with you but genuinely and sincerely, I'm sorry for your loss.
Here's a white trash nigger anthem to help with your grieving.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (May 16, 2021)

Holy shit, I didn’t realize she was that young. The way her kidneys were fucked I thought she was in her seventies at least.

Poor Ralph. Hope he's doing okay. Though I'm sure as soon as I say that he'll do something to erode any sympathy I had for him, but still.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

Killstream is on indefinite hiatus. So there will probably be no pillstream for those of you banking on it. My guess would be about a week. 


archive


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 16, 2021)

I can just hear his voice when he said "I love you, Mamma. And I miss you." Literally the only time I think Ethan has been 100% genuine.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (May 16, 2021)

Hope she is in peace. Praying to the good Lord she has not seen the darker side of Etha.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 16, 2021)

Sandra took the uber to the great liqour store in the sky.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


no, it could be the case ralph is both unreasonably stubborn and the hospital is neglectful but him not getting a vaccine to spite hypocritical politicians when he was fine with covid restrictions before that and followed them makes me think hes just looking to blame people. thats the only reason he refuses covid guidelines btw he himself said he didnt want to risk covid before he saw a video of one politician not wearing masks and hearing stories of others doing the same. i feel absolutely no sympathy for ralph and i hope sandra is free of her shameful piglet in heaven, if anything him being denied closure with his comatose mom, who wouldnt even share his warm self serving feelings anyway is the result of his wigger vendetta trashy attitude



Love_Machine011 said:


> Killstream is on indefinite hiatus. So there will probably be no pillstream for those of you banking on it. My guess would be about a week.
> 
> View attachment 2176583
> archive


wanting a pillstream because of sandra's death is low even by my standards as the death of a parent is a real problem and not wigger eceleb white trash whinging.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 16, 2021)

Pour some Makers Mark out for Mama Ralph.



Love_Machine011 said:


> So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


In the tweet he mentions her being transferred to a care center so he's blaming them.


----------



## The Soaker (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Killstream is on indefinite hiatus. So there will probably be no pillstream for those of you banking on it. My guess would be about a week.
> 
> View attachment 2176583
> archive


Last time we had a pillstream he was on a "break from the internet'.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 16, 2021)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ETHAN RALPH!


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> no, it could be the case ralph is both unreasonably stubborn and the hospital is neglectful but him not getting a vaccine to spite hypocritical politicians when he was fine with covid restrictions before that and followed them makes me think hes just looking to blame people. thats the only reason he refuses covid guidelines btw he himself said he didnt want to risk covid before he saw a video of one politician not wearing masks and hearing stories of others doing the same. i feel absolutely no sympathy for ralph and i hope sandra is free of her shameful piglet in heaven, if anything him being denied closure with his comatose mom, who wouldnt even share his warm self serving feelings anyway is the result of his wigger vendetta trashy attitude
> 
> 
> wanting a pillstream because of sandra's death is low even by my standards as the death of a parent is a real problem and not wigger eceleb white trash whinging.


Well, she cracks her head open at the hospital due to negligence, had to have a brain surgery they weren't even sure she was gonna wake up from, and now a few month later she is fucking dead. You can talk about Ralph's stances all you want. But the hospital 100% killed her through negligence. Ralph had nothing to do with it.


----------



## My Cat Is Racist (May 16, 2021)

Surely they would have let him see her if he took the necessary precautions. Probably not the best decision to not get vaccinated given the circumstances. Choices.


----------



## DancingDino (May 16, 2021)

RIP
she might have been the only person who truly loved the gunt


----------



## JustStopDude (May 16, 2021)

Everybody call their moms. Check on her. I feel bad for Ralph. 

That said, what the fuck is wrong with him not getting a shot so he can see his mother. 

He qualifed for the vaccine almost immediately due to pre-exiting conditions (smoker, obesity). 

He could have either just lied to his audience or just been honest. "I got the vaccine to see my mom in the hospital".


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Well, she cracks her head open at the hospital due to negligence, had to have a brain surgery they weren't even sure she was gonna wake up from, and now a few month later she is fucking dead. You can talk about Ralph's stances all you want. But the hospital 100% killed her through negligence. Ralph had nothing to do with it.


thats believing ralphs versions of events though, for all we know it could be something far more reasonable that he blew up to justify blaming or attacking the hospital. ive seen white trash do this all the time with various things and ralph has been shown to warp reality all the time


----------



## FM Bradley (May 16, 2021)

Reading this forum will not help right now, Ethan. Log the fuck off and don't come back for months. Seriously. Mourn your mother properly.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> thats believing ralphs versions of events though, for all we know it could be something far more reasonable that he blew up to justify blaming or attacking the hospital. ive seen white trash do this all the time with various things and ralph has been shown to warp reality all the time


There isnt much to "blow up", its either they let her drop, or they didnt.


----------



## Arthur Morgan (May 16, 2021)

It's a shame she never got to meet her grandchild and from the sounds of things died alone. RIP Mrs. Ralph. And Ethan, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

My condolences to Ethan, I may not cosign everything he does. But its hard to lose someone. Especially when his mother was still relatively young.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 16, 2021)

My Cat Is Racist said:


> Surely they would have let him see her if he took the necessary precautions. Probably not the best decision to not get vaccinated given the circumstances. Choices.


If he really loved her he would of taken the damn jab.



Love_Machine011 said:


> Well, she cracks her head open at the hospital due to negligence, had to have a brain surgery they weren't even sure she was gonna wake up from, and now a few month later she is fucking dead. You can talk about Ralph's stances all you want. But the hospital 100% killed her through negligence. Ralph had nothing to do with it.


Ralph never notified the hospital that his mother was acting confused and why he's really fucked out of a lawsuit with them.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (May 16, 2021)

awww that's hella sad dude, i hope Ethan doesn't milk his own mothers death to own the A logs or whatever the fuck
rip granny Ralph, by the way hopefully shes in paradise


----------



## Vetti (May 16, 2021)

I don't know why he felt the need to tweet about this the night of her death, but I guess it's a healthier coping technique than drowning yourself in liquor, which he'll end up doing anyway.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I don't know why he felt the need to tweet about this the night of her death, but I guess it's a healthier coping technique than drowning yourself in liquor, which he'll end up doing anyway.


Id imagine it would be to inform everyone why he is about to be missing for an undisclosed amount of time.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> There isnt much to "blow up", its either they let her drop, or they didnt.


there isnt much context though, theres tons of situations where the hospital isnt an evil villain for sandra falling if thats even what happened iirc that was ethan not even being sure how she bumped her head or really alot of anything that happened.



Ralphamale said:


> Ralph never notified the hospital that his mother was acting confused and why he's really fucked out of a lawsuit with them.


i dont know if i even trust ethans framing enough to agree with that base set of facts. for all we know he could have accidentally nudged her down if anything. just saying i think trusting ralph especially on his wigger tirades against an enemy is foolish


----------



## Vetti (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Id imagine it would be to inform everyone why he is about to be missing for an undisclosed amount of time.


Fair enough but he would've posted about it anyway just because he's addicted to Twitter and trying to gain sympathy.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> there isnt much context though, theres tons of situations where the hospital isnt an evil villain for sandra falling if thats even what happened iirc that was ethan not even being sure how she bumped her head or really alot of anything that happened.
> 
> 
> i dont know if i even trust ethans framing enough to agree with that base set of facts. for all we know he could have accidentally nudged her down if anything. just saying i think trusting ralph especially on his wigger tirades against an enemy is foolish


You know, there is a reason why when they check you out of the hospital, you get wheeled out.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> You know, there is a reason why when they check you out of the hospital, you get wheeled out.


if thats even the time she fell, again i trust ralph none, you keep assuming a baseline of sandra wandering around aimlessly or being unattended and then falling down while the doctors thumbed their asses. i dont even know if i trust that she was at the hospital. i dont even know if i trust ethan didnt push her because she didnt off her dialysis fast enough to get him a draannnk and then panicked when he sobered up from that a bit to post how the hospital did it, or maybe a nurse had an accident or got overwhelmed trying to handle a delusional patient and pig refused to see it as anything other than unambiguous negligence or if the entire setting or what happened to sandra in the hypothetical setting is even true. 

pig is a habitual liar and he might even be making really bold lies hoping no one can fact check hospital records. i dont know what the hospital did or didnt do or even what happened to sandra and where all i know from this situation is pig didnt visit his dying mother hopping to wigger out the system instead of getting a covid jab he only doesnt want to spite a politician who didnt wear a covid mask for an event.

edit hell to give him a bit more charity and show how little i think his word can be trusted its entirely possible hes partially saying that order of events to spare her from having a more embarrassing actual cause of injury being public knowledge. thatd be a more understandable reason to lie but shows another potential obstacle to really believing anything about what ralph has said about the matter.


----------



## Sriracha (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> You know, there is a reason why when they check you out of the hospital, you get wheeled out.


I do find it strange that the moment they assumed guardianship over Sandra and put her in a home, she died not long after. 

I'd sue the shit out of that hospital. Fuck them.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> if thats even the time she fell, again i trust ralph none, you keep assuming a baseline of sandra wandering around aimlessly or being unattended and then falling down while the doctors thumbed their asses. i dont even know if i trust that she was at the hospital. i dont even know if i trust ethan didnt push her because she didnt off her dialysis fast enough to get him a draannnk and then panicked when he sobered up from that a bit to post how the hospital did it, or maybe a nurse had an accident or got overwhelmed trying to handle a delusional patient and pig refused to see it as anything other than unambiguous negligence or if the entire setting or what happened to sandra in the hypothetical setting is even true.
> 
> pig is a habitual liar and he might even be making really bold lies hoping no one can fact check hospital records. i dont know what the hospital did or didnt do or even what happened to sandra and where all i know from this situation is pig didnt visit his dying mother hopping to wigger out the system instead of getting a covid jab he only doesnt want to spite a politician who didnt wear a covid mask for an event.
> 
> edit hell to give him a bit more charity and show how little i think his word can be trusted its entirely possible hes partially saying that order of events to spare her from having a more embarrassing actual cause of injury being public knowledge. thatd be a more understandable reason to lie but shows another potential obstacle to really believing anything about what ralph has said about the matter.


Now it just seems like youre being retarded on purpose. Come down of the aylawg high for just a second and really think about what youre saying here.


----------



## Weapon of Durgasoft (May 16, 2021)

> Everything good about me is because of her.


The Gunt is a master of vacuous truths.

But seriously, that sucks and if he's not completely full of shit, I'd sue the fuck out of that hospital.


----------



## Neil (May 16, 2021)

63 years old? Damn, that's far too early. God rest her soul.


----------



## naught (May 16, 2021)

From ashes to ashes to gunt to gunt.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Now it just seems like youre being retarded on purpose. Come down of the aylawg high for just a second and really think about what youre saying here.


no, its naive to trust ralph when hes already tried to lie and say they just want to keep them apart when all he had to do was get vaccinated for a disease that specifically targets people in lots of sandra's risk groups. im not giving a man carte blanche to blame everyone else for his actions or taking subpar care choices for his dumb vendetta. ralph didnt care before about taking her to her dialysis and just argued with her constantly. 



Ayy Big Dog said:


> I'd sue the fuck out of that hospital.


if he actually goes the step of suing the hospital id believe he at least thinks hes right.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> no, its naive to trust ralph when hes already tried to lie and say they just want to keep them apart when all he had to do was get vaccinated for a disease that specifically targets people in lots of sandra's risk groups. im not giving a man carte blanche to blame everyone else for his actions or taking subpar care choices for his dumb vendetta. ralph didnt care before about taking her to her dialysis and just argued with her constantly.
> 
> 
> if he actually goes the step of suing the hospital id believe he at least thinks hes right.


"If Ralph told me the sky was blue, I would say it red."


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 16, 2021)

Arthur Morgan said:


> It's a shame she never got to meet her grandchild and from the sounds of things died alone. RIP Mrs. Ralph. And Ethan, sorry for your loss.


My condolences to Ethan and Evan. If Ralph ever has another child with Pantsu than he should name it after Sandra if it’s a girl


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> "If Ralph told me the sky was blue, I would say it red."


if i had never seen the sky or had a frame of reference for it but knew ralph lied a lot and even had a record of provably lying about the sky in particular i wouldnt automatically trust ralph to tell me the color of the sky no.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> if i had never seen the sky or had a frame of reference for it but knew ralph lied a lot and even had a record of provably lying about the sky in particular i wouldnt automatically trust ralph to tell me the color of the sky no.


You literally jumped to the conclusion that Ralph pushed her down HIMSELF, then passed out. Then woke up and she was somehow still alive. Live in reality. You need to accept that your mind has rotted by being a dumb fucking aylawg.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> I do find it strange that the moment they assumed guardianship over Sandra and put her in a home, she died not long after.


A coincidence I'm sure...


Spoiler


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> You literally jumped to the conclusion that Ralph pushed her down HIMSELF, then passed out.


no i didnt that was a hypothetical that i dont even consider very likely at all. only that it is however remotely possible. also not passed out i dont know where you got that from but to clarify i dont think itd be possible for ralph to wait hours to sober up to get her hauled off when i said sobered up i meant a momentary realization in the midst of a general foggy mindset clouded by self serving greed and maybe exacerbated by some minor alcohol use. 



Love_Machine011 said:


> ou need to accept that your mind has rotted by being a dumb fucking aylawg.


ive already long accepted that before i even knew who ralph was 

but anyway, im done with this, i think  when ethan reads this he'll get the point that his dumb wigger vendettas are dumb and cost him everything in the midst of condolences. btw i do acknowledge its also possible ralph told the truth in this instance. even then i think having sympathy to the point youre willing to defend ralph like this just will hurt him by ingraining this mindset and validating it in his eyes. even if hes actually 100 percent in the right minus the covid related refusal to get her moved somewhere else or trying to expose her to covid instead of getting a jab,


----------



## Xolanite (May 16, 2021)

Rest in peace


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> no i didnt that was a hypothetical that i dont even consider very likely at all. only that it is however remotely possible. also not passed out i dont know where you got that from
> 
> 
> ive already long accepted that before i even knew who ralph was
> ...


The idea that you think not joining in another retard circle jerk theory this subforum constantly does is a "defense", then this place really did go to shit faster then any other place on this forum. Get it together.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (May 16, 2021)

I would take all the chinese virus vax to go see my mommy at the hospital if not taking it would mean I wouldn't see her


----------



## Vetti (May 16, 2021)

Hope Ralph sues the hospital, hope he wins. Hope the ceremony is tasteful.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## naught (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> The idea that you think not joining in another retard circle jerk theory this subforum constantly does is a "defense", then this place really did go to shit faster then any other place on this forum. Get it together.


"Grrrrrrrrrr, stop having fun be sad and mournful" lel no


----------



## Weapon of Durgasoft (May 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> if he actually goes the step of suing the hospital id believe he at least thinks hes right.


If there's a kernel of truth to what he says, he can probably find a malpractice attorney to represent him on contingency. He has nothing to lose.


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

Ayy Big Dog said:


> If there's a kernel of truth to what he says, he can probably find a malpractice attorney to represent him on contingency. He has nothing to lose.


Expect all that Maker's money...


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> The idea that you think not joining in another retard circle jerk theory this subforum constantly does is a "defense",


ffs i dont think youre a gunt sucking faggot whos simping for ralph, its understandable that you trust ralph since its almost instinctual to feel bad for someone whos mom has died. i even cant help but to feel bad ralph lost someone he cared about no matter how flawed or self serving his attachment was. i really do think he needs someone tougher on him in this instance to not get as full of himself and making this the moment he decides his fucked logic is unassailable instead of re-evaluating and having more loved ones he loses in terrible circumstances. 

i didnt have a better word sue me, i guess agree with ralph instead of defend, trust ralph and then defend the version of events he gave as being true,


----------



## DancingDino (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Expect all that Maker's money...


nothing like liquor and whores to soothe the gunts pain


----------



## Postal Pippa (May 16, 2021)

Hey Ralph, looks like the Hospital Thanos snapped your happy family. What a world huh?


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> The idea that you think not joining in another retard circle jerk theory this subforum constantly does is a "defense", then this place really did go to shit faster then any other place on this forum. Get it together.


Yeah, get it together people! We're letting the reputation of the illustrious Gunt Subforum on the broke dick pedophile farms go to shit!!


Ayy Big Dog said:


> If there's a kernel of truth to what he says, he can probably find a malpractice attorney to represent him on contingency. He has nothing to lose.


No, Money Down!


----------



## Edilg (May 16, 2021)

RIP Sandra. Even bad men love their mothers.


----------



## naught (May 16, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Yeah, get it together people! We're letting the reputation of the illustrious Gunt Subforum on the broke dick pedophile farms go to shit!!
> 
> No, Money Down!


 It's about ethics in shitposts.


Burger Fox said:


> Hey Ralph, looks like the Hospital Thanos snapped your happy family. What a world huh?


>that reference


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

The bigger question will be if Ralph will pony up OR if a lawyer will even go for it(who am I kidding, lawyers are scum, they'll vacuum up money from a tard like Ralph.) Malpractice suits are notorious waste of time money pits.


----------



## Ol' Slag (May 16, 2021)

Ralph.

You will eventually drunkenly read this as you slug Makers Mark and cry yourself to sleep.

Use this hiatus to get sober. No booze, no drugs, clean living.

Your mother would have wanted a sober son.

Dont be a fuckup for her this one time.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 16, 2021)

Any bets that the hiatus will end with a stream bitching that the farms were bullying him over the death of his mother?


----------



## Perspicacity (May 16, 2021)

Rest in peace, Sandra Ralph.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 16, 2021)

RIP Sandra. My Condolences Ralph. Best to let us do our thing over here. Take time to mourn. We can alog you when you get back.
*F*


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> RIP Sandra. My Condolences Ralph. Best to let us do our thing over here. Take time to mourn. We can alog you when you get back.


The best part is he's reading your post right now telling him to not come here. She died of shame Ralph.


----------



## Vetti (May 16, 2021)

In the past, Ralph's mentioned that he likes to do shows during rough episodes of his life in order to keep his mind occupied with something apart from overwhelming grief. If he actually takes a break for a week or two, I doubt it'll be as centering for him as we'd like it to be. It'll probably be really medicated and really hellish.


----------



## DancingDino (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> The bigger question will be if Ralph will pony up OR if a lawyer will even go for it(who am I kidding, lawyers are scum, they'll vacuum up money from a tard like Ralph.) Malpractice suits are notorious waste of time money pits.


unless he has video of them putting a comically large banana peel next to her bed or witnesses to abuse he wont have a case its just a waste of money


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 16, 2021)

The stupidest thing Ralph can do is take a Hiatus from the Kill Report.

He needs to have a stream on Monday fuck the funeral for his mom, fuck the burial.

He needs to milk his audience for sympathy shekels and he needs to DO IT NOW!

KEEP STREAMING RALPH YOU FAT FUCK YOU NEED THE MONEY HOW ARE YOU GOING TO PAY THE LAWYERS?!??!?!?





THINK RALPH THINK!




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Love Machine (May 16, 2021)

Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> unless he has video of them putting a comically large banana peel next to her bed or witnesses to abuse he wont have a case its just a waste of money


Banana peel? Don't you mean Arby's wrapper?


----------



## Ralphamale (May 16, 2021)

The Salty Sandra ports for thee final time alogs. 

Ralph finally has a real excuse to go beg a doctor to fill his tum tum up with xannies.



Roman Gunt Guard said:


> The stupidest thing Ralph can do is take a Hiatus from the Kill Report.
> 
> He needs to have a stream on Monday fuck the funeral for his mom, fuck the burial.
> 
> ...


He needs to IRL stream the funeral. Get those extra pity dono's.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> unless he has video of them putting a comically large banana peel next to her bed or witnesses to abuse he wont have a case its just a waste of money


_The investigation showed the janitor spent 15 minutes every night polishing the floor right next to her bed._


----------



## naught (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Banana peel? Don't you mean Arby's wrapper?


Yep, same place Ralph killed the hooker.


Ralphamale said:


> The Salty Sandra ports for thee final time alogs.
> 
> Ralph finally has a real excuse to go beg a doctor to fill his tum tum up with xannies.
> 
> ...


He needs to stick to the DsP playbook.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 16, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> The Salty Sandra ports for thee final time alogs.
> 
> Ralph finally has a real excuse to go beg a doctor to fill his tum tum up with xannies.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, I'd fucking laugh for hours if the livestream kept bombing the funeral with non-stop text-to-speech donations shouting "NIGGER".


----------



## DancingDino (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Banana peel? Don't you mean Arby's wrapper?





RichardRApe said:


> _The investigation showed the janitor spent 15 minutes every night polishing the floor right next to her bed._


breaking news! video of ralphs mother on the day of the incident has been found


----------



## Delicious Diversity (May 16, 2021)

RIP Sandra. And Ralph, sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and the family. Losing your mum must suck horribly and I hope you can get through this ok.


----------



## naught (May 16, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd fucking laugh for hours if the livestream kept bombing the funeral with non-stop text-to-speech donations shouting "NIGGER".


"Guntys mom has got it going on"


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> RIP Sandra. And Ralph, sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and the family. Losing your mum must suck horribly and I hope you can get through this ok.


I love how this is written next to ralph's floppy gunt.


----------



## DancingDino (May 16, 2021)

at least the poor woman will never see the demon be born

hopefully she can rest easy now gunt and the future gunt jr wont be able to bother her


----------



## naught (May 16, 2021)

I'm going to dig up Ethans dead mom and  her epic style.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Any bets that the hiatus will end with a stream bitching that the farms were bullying him over the death of his mother?


oh so many screencaps, poor gaytor is going to develop carpal tunnel 



Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> breaking news! video of ralphs mother on the day of the incident has been found
> 
> View attachment 2176846


looks like gaytor didnt sweep it up too good


----------



## DancingDino (May 16, 2021)

naught said:


> I'm going to dig up Ethans dead mom and  her epic style.


i wonder if they will cremate her or if gunt will eat her raw


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

naught said:


> I'm going to dig up Ethans dead mom and  her epic style.





Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> i wonder if they will cremate her or if gunt will eat her raw


Will the wake be at Paco's Tacos again like Ronnie? Maybe you can save yourself the time digging her up if you time it right.


----------



## naught (May 16, 2021)

Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> i wonder if they will cremate her or if gunt will eat her raw


As with his dumpster diving Ralph will wait for her to go into the ground first.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> i wonder if they will cremate her or if gunt will eat her raw






LETS FUCKING GOOOOO



RichardRApe said:


> Will the wake be at Paco's Tacos again like Ronnie?


his and hers pork tacoification burial


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 16, 2021)

Hate to be a dick, but is anyone listening to police scanners looking for drunken insanity in the wake of this? Isn’t Xander due in a few weeks as well?


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Archive of basketball Americans pissing on Sandra's ashes thread. It is getting deleted. Unlike Sandra Ralph you will be missed. RIP little buddy.
https://archive.md/ePM8p


----------



## ChineseAwoo (May 16, 2021)

Finally Sandra doesn't have to see that fat wad of dogshit anymore.

F


----------



## Sam Losco (May 16, 2021)

RIP Sandra. I know nothing about you, but no one deserves to have Ethan as a son.

Both of his parents died pretty early. Doesn't bode well for him. Shit genes.



Love_Machine011 said:


> So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


Ok, one and only joke I'll make about this bit of news: they saw what a shit son she had and figured they were doing her a favor.


----------



## Terrorist (May 16, 2021)

Based Sandra aborting the retort from Heaven, RIP.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 16, 2021)

just thought of something, will xander sr. be happy his employee is planning to unilaterally take an extended period off?


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 16, 2021)

Not even moved to spregatory
RIP
Now Sandra is reading the thread


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 16, 2021)

Now Ralph truly is alone.

Fuck you Ralph.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 16, 2021)

Never even got a chance to see or hold her grand demon baby. That's sad.


----------



## likeacrackado (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Well, she cracks her head open at the hospital due to negligence, had to have a brain surgery they weren't even sure she was gonna wake up from, and now a few month later she is fucking dead. You can talk about Ralph's stances all you want. But the hospital 100% killed her through negligence. Ralph had nothing to do with it.


Medical negligence is the largest least talked about cause of death in the US. The stat is pretty high for cases where that was the confirmed cause of death, not including all the times they chalked it up to prior injury/illness. They don't like to talk about it because it would erode public confidence.

Rip Mama Ralph. I only heard your voice once: when you yelled at your alcoholic son to take you to your doctor's appointment.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> So its 100% that the hospital basically killed her right?


May be late, but this was the story as Ralph told it:
1. Mama Ralph went in for a minor surgery. (I think gall bladder removal?)
2. Afterwards in the hospital she fell and cracked her head and needed a separate brain surgery to reduce swelling. 
3. After the surgery, while on breathing tubes and such, she had a series of mini-strokes one of the nurses wrote off as normal.
4. She was in a comatose state for a while then semiconscious, being shifted to 2 different locations to "recover."
5. Unrelated lore: Ralph has claimed the reason her liver was all messed up to begin with was the hospital made mistakes with her medications. 

Ralph has intimated at potential lawsuits being filed and i encourage it.


----------



## Eggg (May 16, 2021)

Vetti said:


> In the past, Ralph's mentioned that he likes to do shows during rough episodes of his life in order to keep his mind occupied with something apart from overwhelming grief. If he actually takes a break for a week or two, I doubt it'll be as centering for him as we'd like it to be. It'll probably be really medicated and really hellish.


Wasn't (one of) the pillstreams shortly after his father passed away? As much as I'd love to see another one, I do hope he actually takes time off.

Rest in peace Sandra.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 16, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> 5. Unrelated lore: Ralph has claimed the reason her liver was all messed up to begin with was the hospital made mistakes with her medications.


Meaning she was an xanny berry addict. Ralph learnt to drink from Ronnie and how to pop pills from Sandra.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (May 16, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> May be late, but this was the story as Ralph told it:
> 1. Mama Ralph went in for a minor surgery. (I think gall bladder removal?)
> 2. Afterwards in the hospital she fell and cracked her head and needed a separate brain surgery to reduce swelling.
> 3. After the surgery, while on breathing tubes and such, she had a series of mini-strokes one of the nurses wrote off as normal.
> ...


thanks for the update gator.


----------



## instythot (May 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Killstream is on indefinite hiatus. So there will probably be no pillstream for those of you banking on it. My guess would be about a week.
> 
> View attachment 2176583
> archive


We all know he's dealing with it by taking some pills, getting trashed and yelling. How taking the microphone out of that equation is supposed to make things better is beyond me


----------



## David Spadem (May 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Youtube Link: https://youtu.be/M6J1HxFaoFs


----------



## Terrorist (May 16, 2021)

The root of Sandra's problems wasn't Ralph (unless you argue he's to blame for the poor choice of hospitals). But Ralph could've done better by her as a son and caregiver, even just by getting vaccinated so he could be with her. He cared about her, but his actions were at times uncaring. He should reflect on that and on his behavior towards his friends/family (does Ralph have a true friend? does he visit Evan?) in general.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Meaning she was an xanny berry addict.


Alls I need is my rum and my xannyberries! Arrr


----------



## Fslur (May 16, 2021)

Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> View attachment 2176893
> Not even moved to spregatory
> RIP
> Now Sandra is reading the thread


That kind of post is safe on cow. Kiwis have lots of feels for a man who literally killed his mother  via neglect.


----------



## Terrorist (May 16, 2021)

Fslur said:


> That kind of post is safe on cow. Kiwis have lots of feels for a man who literally killed his mother  via neglect.


The Japanese are literally killing your family via harpoons and yet you sit here discussing Ethan Ralph...disgraceful.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 16, 2021)

Fslur said:


> That kind of post is safe on cow. Kiwis have lots of feels for a man who literally killed his mother via neglect.


It wasn't deleted for being too edgy, it became redundant when people started shitting on her in here. Unlike Sandra it did have a bright future but no hard feelings. Arrrr


----------



## MySonDavid (May 16, 2021)

RIP Mama Ralph. I'm sorry your son was such a fat, useless, butt huffing, gunt wielding faggot. I hope you are now in a better place just getting absolutely filled the fuck up with heavenly cum and may you give birth to an endless supply of lovely, useful, well-behaved children who, in addition to being white, will act white.


----------



## High Tea (May 17, 2021)

RIP to Sandra.  Condolences to the Ralphs.  I hope you have all the love and support you need to get through this.


----------



## World Star (May 17, 2021)

She's with Ronnie now, resting with him on the big sofa in the sky.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 17, 2021)

This isn't going to help Ralph's drinking problem.


----------



## MuhCree (May 17, 2021)

So did the Nurses tic toc dance before or after one of their patients fell and cracked their head open? At the very least, people are waking up to the fact that hospitals are some of the worst places on the planet. You're just as likely to leave with a debilitating illness or injury, just as much as being cured of another one.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 17, 2021)

Think he'll spiral because of this? Mental health professionals should assist but its Ethan Ralph lol


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

World Star said:


> She's with Ronnie now, resting with him on the big sofa in the sky.


You think Ronnie beats her in Hell, too?


----------



## YMB (May 17, 2021)

21 gunt salute


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Well, she cracks her head open at the hospital due to negligence, had to have a brain surgery they weren't even sure she was gonna wake up from, and now a few month later she is fucking dead. You can talk about Ralph's stances all you want. But the hospital 100% killed her through negligence. Ralph had nothing to do with it.


You should probably stick info about the circumstances in your OP. I periodically follow Ralph and this is the first I've heard about his mom since that time he was too drunk to take her to dialysis.

All seriousness aside, though, Barb #1


----------



## instythot (May 17, 2021)

Inflatable Julay said:


> This isn't going to help Ralph's drinking problem.


Hypothetically, name a life event that could happen to Ethan Ralph that would help his drinking problem?


----------



## Derped223 (May 17, 2021)

Spoiler: Powerlevel



My condolences to Ralph. Can understand if he his taking it very hard cause I lost my dad a few weeks ago too.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (May 17, 2021)

Ethan Ralph doesn't live with his mom anymore, but it's not because he grew up and moved out


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 17, 2021)

Well that's another name to cross of the lolcow parents dead pool. My money's on Barb Chandler lasting the longest. remind me again are both of tooter's parents dead or just his father?


----------



## Earth Rocker (May 17, 2021)

using the death of somebody's mom to make some shitty dunks is ween shit and fucking gay


----------



## Disheveled Human (May 17, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> I do find it strange that the moment they assumed guardianship over Sandra and put her in a home, she died not long after.
> 
> I'd sue the shit out of that hospital. Fuck them.


Good luck suing the hospital unless there is clear evidence of neglect that is on camera or there were several witnesses to corroborate negligence its a waste of time and money.

Sadly hospital neglect is far too common most nurses/staff are checked out and reckless with patients, my uncle who was in a very compromised position was in hospital and he caught a drug resistant enterococcal infection because the staff didn't change PPE from patient to patient a few days later on the hospital door there was a paper regarding this outbreak he died about a week after contracting it (although with or without the infection he was pretty fucked regardless).

Still I do not like Ethan Ralph but I can still feel bad his mom died. The worst part of growing up is watching the people you love die around you.


----------



## Takodachi (May 17, 2021)

"Everything good about me is because of her"
There is no fucking way he didnt know how ironic this line is, a part of me wants to believe its a well placed bait so he can play the victim when people make fun of that line.
But I'm probably giving Ethanol "4'5" Ralph too much credit and he really is that retarded.


----------



## Juhlonduss (May 17, 2021)

RIP Big Momma Gunt, I bet she would have had a lot of fun on this board had she been tech literate. 

Is Pantsu nu-mommy?


----------



## AgriDrThunder (May 17, 2021)

I don't care for ER but losing your Mom does suck, especially when your Dad was absent growing up. It's pretty painful. Rest in Peace Sandra. 

Now would be a great time for Ethan to start making some positive changes in his life. He has a kid coming and two crutches have been pulled from him (Nora and Sandra). It's the perfect opportunity for him to start behaving like a responsible adult.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 17, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> View attachment 2176949
> 
> Youtube Link: https://youtu.be/M6J1HxFaoFs


John McCain = USS liberty.
This is on par with Wingsofredemption's grandmother passing. 
At least, she knew about her little gunty boy was gonna be a father.


----------



## Motherf*cker (May 17, 2021)

As much as Ethan Ralph is an asshole, I do feel for him, I couldn't imagine losing both my parents. RIP Sandra.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

rydoo said:


> using the death of somebody's mom to make some shitty dunks is ween shit and fucking gay


You mean like singing Dust in the Wind and saying Basketball Americans should piss on her ashes gay? It may have taken a couple of years but Dispatch has his revenge.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Earth Rocker (May 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> You mean like singing Dust in the Wind and saying Basketball Americans should piss on her ashes gay? It may have taken a couple of years but Dispatch has his revenge.
> View attachment 2177023


Ralph's a faggot what's new?


----------



## FM Bradley (May 17, 2021)

rydoo said:


> using the death of somebody's mom to make some shitty dunks is ween shit and fucking gay


Due to this and PL reasons I'm gonna leave that stuff to the others.

I TOLD YOU TO LOG OFF A FEW PAGES AGO GUNT


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

rydoo said:


> Ralph's a faggot what's new?


His mom's dead and we're dunking on her.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

rydoo said:


> using the death of somebody's mom to make some shitty dunks is ween shit and fucking gay


a shitty dunk is what happened to sandra ralph. also if he cared he should have taken her to dialysis


----------



## Retrodogkiller (May 17, 2021)

I don't know enough about Sandra to shit on her but I'm not gonna offer Ralph condolences when he's mocked people's dying family members before.


----------



## Ho Deak (May 17, 2021)

I think he's gonna end up winning a multimillion dollar lawsuit against the hospital. He will become a millionaire off of unfortunate circumstance. What a fucking timeline.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

Ho Deak said:


> I think he's gonna end up winning a multimillion dollar lawsuit against the hospital. He will become a millionaire off of unfortunate circumstance. What a fucking timeline.


I hope he sues the hospital, loses and then is ordered to pay their legal fees.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 17, 2021)

Hey Ralph remember when you made fun of Sargon's and Rand's dead children? Hope you aren't crying to Gator because if he was smart he's recording it for blackmail just like you did


----------



## Xenomorph (May 17, 2021)

Imagine living with the fact you were too lazy to get a simple vaccine and never got the chance to see your own mother before she died alone. 
Ooof that is some major regret.


----------



## thismanlies (May 17, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> Imagine living with the fact you were too lazy to get a simple vaccine and never got the chance to see your own mother before she died alone.
> Ooof that is some major regret.


As much as I didn't want to make fun of Ralph for his mother's passing, that was one sick burn.


----------



## Just Dont (May 17, 2021)

Good.


----------



## Canoodler (May 17, 2021)

Damn Ethan, you let your mother die alone. That's going to haunt you for a long time I bet.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Killstream is on indefinite hiatus. So there will probably be no pillstream for those of you banking on it. My guess would be about a week.
> 
> View attachment 2176583
> archive



This is such a dumb take. My friend works in surgical oncology and this week alone lost two patients to covid. Imagine a building full of the ill and infirm requiring measures to lessen risks of, y'know, death. I wonder if Ralph also complains about evil _required_ tuberculosis shots to work in a hospital.

Also he's not even a vaccines-will-poison-us anti-vax nutjob, it's literally a government overreach thing for him? Then just get the shot and clarify it's literally so you can see your dying mother in person.

My annoyance with that tweet aside, my condolences to the guy. 63 is too young.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> You mean like singing Dust in the Wind and saying Basketball Americans should piss on her ashes gay? It may have taken a couple of years but Dispatch has his revenge.
> View attachment 2177023


I missed out on this lore. Who's Alex? And any pictures of said woman for reference?


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 17, 2021)

Thread is featured so I feel the need to say this. If you plan on Alogging a dead woman over her sons antics, while the body is still warm? You're a fucking cunt. 

Ralph may be a repulsive individual, but that doesn't mean we celebrate the death of his mother. 

I'll say a prayer for Ralph, loss of family is always sad.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> I missed out on this lore. Who's Alex? And any pictures of said woman for reference?


Ran Dispatch Center channel with Xander on stream.me. I don't remember ever seeing a picture of the woman.


Zelos Wilder said:


> Thread is featured so I feel the need to say this. If you plan on Alogging a dead woman over her sons antics, while the body is still warm?


Oh trust me the body is long cold.

EDIT: Also wtf does the thread being featured have fuck all to do with anything? Here's a nice pirate face Sandra for all the a-logs so we can celebrate the death of the vile woman that birthed the Gunt. The Demon Baby accepts his sacrifice.


----------



## Disheveled Human (May 17, 2021)

GunnlaugurSassoon said:


> This is such a dumb take. My friend works in surgical oncology and this week alone lost two patients to covid. Imagine a building full of the ill and infirm requiring measures to lessen risks of, y'know, death. I wonder if Ralph also complains about evil _required_ tuberculosis shots to work in a hospital.
> 
> Also he's not even a vaccines-will-poison-us anti-vax nutjob, it's literally a government overreach thing for him? Then just get the shot and clarify it's literally so you can see your dying mother in person.
> 
> My annoyance with that tweet aside, my condolences to the guy. 63 is too young.


Let your mom die alone to own the libs.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> As much as I didn't want to make fun of Ralph for his mother's passing, that was one sick burn.


"im glad your son's dead" - Ethan Ralph on Sargon when he mocked something that mattered significantly less than a child.
fuck ethan ralph

"be my bitch or ill show the world crying over your dead son rand, yeah i recorded it" ethan ralph when his friend's son died and he realized he could cash in his cold heartlessly gathered blackmail

the truth is ethan deserves this, he caused alot of his own misery in this situation including not giving her optimum care to avoid the coof jab. if anything this is just the logical outcome of his stupid stubborn mindset



Zelos Wilder said:


> If you plan on Alogging a dead woman over her sons antics, while the body is still warm? You're a fucking cunt.


idk if you know this but dead people cant read the kiwiforums and we have a thread on someone that isnt even alive yet



Zelos Wilder said:


> Ralph may be a repulsive individual, but that doesn't mean we celebrate the death of his mother.


"eat a fawkin cawwwwk"- ethan when asked to help his mother not die a slow death from kidney failure, once literally and now figuratively as his covid crusade was more important.


GunnlaugurSassoon said:


> Also he's not even a vaccines-will-poison-us anti-vax nutjob, it's literally a government overreach thing for him? Then just get the shot and clarify it's literally so you can see your dying mother in person.


he believes in covid being a thing and dangerous he just stopped and refused to follow covid guidelines to spite a hypocritical politician that got caught not wearing one to a gathering, thats it, it sounds like im making shit up but thats actually all it took for his fucked piggy brain to carry a vendetta he put above his mother's life. he made a sort of vow then and there and encouraged his audience to do the same out of rage.


----------



## Daquandranique Washington (May 17, 2021)

Hope she got to see that video of him sampling that lovely woman's heady aroma before she kicked the bucket.


----------



## unclejeb1861 (May 17, 2021)

Well I guess that opens the door for an RV trip this summer


----------



## Anstiv (May 17, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> Damn Ethan, you let your mother die alone. That's going to haunt you for a long time I bet.


That's what the alcohol is for. Can't grieve or feel regret when you're black out drunk.

Only beta males mourn the loss of their parents. Ralpha-males go out and drink themselves to death.


----------



## Frofo Baggis (May 17, 2021)

RIP to your mom. You still suck though Ralph.


----------



## Puck (May 17, 2021)

The coma was a blessing imo, no one should have to die knowing that the gunt is their legacy.


----------



## Dont Mind Me (May 17, 2021)

A man who was worth a fuck would use this pain to be introspective. He'd realize the depth of pain that others felt (Saigon, rand), and how awful mocking them for it was. That person might even apologize, privately if nothing else. 



Spoiler



Hint Hint Ethan. RIP Sandra, aside from raising a gunt, im not sure you did anything worthy of dying alone in a hospital bed.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2021)

Respect and respite for the Dead. Hopefully when Ralph goes on an indefinite hiatus he gets his life in order and, you know, doesn’t continue a precipitous fucking decline and becomes a better man where doesn’t come back and subject himself in lolcow hell for the sake of his family.


----------



## Rupert Bear (May 17, 2021)

> *everything good about me *is because of her


Woah can't go a second without jerking off your ego even after your mom's death can you ralph


----------



## Immortal Technique (May 17, 2021)

If I had to wager, The Gunt is glad. He no longer has to take her to the hospital in the mornings after his drunken stupors anymore. Prediction: We are gonna see him bottom out, and quite fast. The embarrassment of his living Mother is no longer there.


----------



## Easy Peasy (May 17, 2021)

Rest easy mrs mama ralph. At least you're free of Ethan now. Rip.


----------



## WolfeTone (May 17, 2021)

RIP Mamma Ralph

another victim of the American healthcare system


----------



## Zebedee (May 17, 2021)

Spoiler: Powerlevel 



Lost one of my parents over a month ago now, and that shit still feels like a kick in the gut.



If you’re reading this Ethan, do as everyone else says here and get the fuck off this side of the internet, it won’t do you any good. Family comes before anything else any day of the week, especially for stuff like this.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 17, 2021)

Damn, i thought she be older. Having your mom die the same month as your son is about to be born must fuck with your brain


----------



## Zebedee (May 17, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> Damn, i thought she be older. Having your mom die the same month as your son is about to be born must fuck with your brain


Hadn’t even considered that.

Ethan might be an obnoxious little shit, but these following weeks will probably dog his dreams until he joins her himself.


----------



## Not Even Twice (May 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> You mean like singing Dust in the Wind and saying Basketball Americans should piss on her ashes gay? It may have taken a couple of years but Dispatch has his revenge.
> View attachment 2177023


It's hard to make out exactly what is said through dolphin sounds, so this Alex guy lost his mother and this is Ralph and Co having a laugh about it?

Anyway, rest in peace Mamma Ralph. Ralph is one of the trashiest people on these boards and I think she felt that more than anyone else at times.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

Not Even Twice said:


> It's hard to make out exactly what is said through dolphin sounds, so this Alex guy lost his mother and this is Ralph and Co having a laugh about it?
> 
> Anyway, rest in peace Mamma Ralph. Ralph is one of the trashiest people on these boards and I think she felt that more than anyone else at times.


I'm pretty sure it was his wife, but essentially made a few hour long stream laughing at the death. This is just a snippet of that stream. Ralph is a pile of shit. I feel no remorse for him.


----------



## HomerSimpson (May 17, 2021)

RIP in pepperoni ralphs mom. Sorry your last few ywars on this earth were with your son being a disappointment. No parent should have to go through that much.


----------



## Troonos (May 17, 2021)

RIP mom Ralph. Sorry that you had to raise an alcoholic, morbidly obese 5'1" gunt with legs.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (May 17, 2021)

As much as I do love memeing on Ralph and TRR with you fools, I did start out as a genuine fan and still have a tiny bit of love for the retard hanging around here somewhere. I hope he takes it as well as he can. if he comes a-lurkin today (which he shouldn't) he at least will see a few true and honest posts. 99% of us love our moms, always a bitch when they go .


----------



## PhoBingas (May 17, 2021)

If this isn't some sort of ploy, and something that actually happened; then Ralph has me sincerest condolences. For his sake, I hope Ralph doesn't dive bottle first into his addictions. I don't think Evan has the mental capacity to plan a funeral but I could be wrong.


----------



## David Spadem (May 17, 2021)

Even the fine folk at Bitwave send their condolences to Ralph.






			https://archive.vn/wip/AwhrJ
		



			https://twitter.com/TomZarebczan/status/1394126258028564480?s=20


----------



## beautiful person (May 17, 2021)

Losing a parent is universally sad. That said, Sandra had been in bad health for a long time and Ethan usually acted like she was a burden to him. Then I hear that he couldn't let go of his autistic Internet belief system long enough to be with her while she's dying. If things transpired how he says, which unfortunately does sound very believable with our healthcare system, then that adds an extra level of suck to the death, as well as a direct external target for Ralph's bitterness. But I'm not going to steep myself in sentimentalities feeling bad for a guy who had plenty of opportunities to be with his mother taking her to and being with her at dialysis appointments, but continuously chose not too because it was too much of a chore for him.

RIP Sandra, fuck Ralph


----------



## KaiserBlade (May 17, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> If this isn't some sort of ploy, and something that actually happened; then Ralph has me sincerest condolences. For his sake, I hope Ralph doesn't dive bottle first into his addictions. I don't think Evan has the mental capacity to plan a funeral but I could be wrong.


When he hits a low point, Ralph dives gunt-first into his addictions.  While I do feel bad his mom died, Ralph gets no sympathy from me, given he's such a shit head to where he actively mocks/mocked others for grieving the passing of there loved ones.


----------



## Popper Whiting (May 17, 2021)

Poor Ralph. Who is he going to steal meds off of now?


----------



## Racist Trash (May 17, 2021)

I can't believe null is fucking dead.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (May 17, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Meaning she was an xanny berry addict. Ralph learnt to drink from Ronnie and how to pop pills from Sandra.


Take that back, you scoundrel. Mama Ralph was a saint and quite successful in her own right.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> Even the fine folk at Bitwave send their condolences to Ralph.
> 
> View attachment 2177168
> 
> ...


id fucking lol if the odysee account contradicted him like with sponsors "no we here at odysee in fact do not wish you well" 


beautiful person said:


> Then I hear that he couldn't let go of his autistic Internet belief system long enough to be with her while she's dying.


its not even for something as stupid as sticking to a meme belief system he takes too seriously it was only done to spite pro covid restriction politicians who dont follow their own guidelines. pig cant even put aside a vendetta that nebulous and distant to see his mom or get her better care before she died


----------



## BiggerChungus (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


Prick as he is, condolences to him. RIP.


----------



## HomerSimpson (May 17, 2021)

Troonos said:


> RIP mom Ralph. Sorry that you had to raise an alcoholic, morbidly obese 5'1" gunt with legs.


He's only slightly obese at 5'0" and 280 lbs, allegedly.


----------



## Meckhlorde (May 17, 2021)

Do any of you guys think Ethan will try to be a part of his kid's life now that he has no one that loves him in his life? (I don't count Pantsu since she's gonna leave his ass within this year.)


----------



## GuntN7 (May 17, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> Your mother would have wanted a sober son.
> 
> Dont be a fuckup for her this one time.


Ethan, your mom would have smiled being told that her son would live longer than her.

Your mother would have wanted a son with a good life.

Exercise, do jumping jacks and shadow boxing in the privacy of your home. Drop the coke and candies.

Tomorrow will be a better day, my sincere condolences. RIP Sandra Briggs Ralph


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (May 17, 2021)

GAYDAH MOMMA IS AYYYLAWGUN ME WITH SATAN FROM BEYOND THE GRAVE

FLAG EM GAYDUH FLAG EM


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> Even the fine folk at Bitwave send their condolences to Ralph.


Maybe they'll send him another Bitwave Cup. 

Update: The Demon Baby has accepted his sacrifice but he still hungers for more.


----------



## soulgains (May 17, 2021)

RIP Momma Ralph  at least she's in a better place now.


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


----------



## KateHikes14 (May 17, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> View attachment 2176949
> 
> Youtube Link: https://youtu.be/M6J1HxFaoFs


Needs a baby sargon and baby rand


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 17, 2021)

RIP Ralphamama


----------



## LurkTrawl (May 17, 2021)

Ralph's a bastard, but he doesn't deserve this and neither does his mom. Rest in peace, I'll pray for her.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 17, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Ralph's a bastard, but he doesn't deserve this and neither does his mom. Rest in peace, I'll pray for her.


We all deserve the sweet relief of death.


----------



## Meowstery (May 17, 2021)

having a loved one die at a hospital because of something that could have been prevented is worse than anything we could ever do.  Hate to hear about people losing parents even when they're getting around that age. Hope Ralph doesn't do anything more stupid than usual because of this. Everyone grieves differently but with someone who thinks it's them vs the world they might do more than some _'on-location shooting up north'_


----------



## deeman (May 17, 2021)

He laughed his ass of at Sargons dead baby., fuck him and LOL at his mama passing away. Good riddance.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (May 17, 2021)

Low trust society killed momma Ralph. Sucks to live in a shithole.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (May 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ran Dispatch Center channel with Xander on stream.me.
> View attachment 2177112


It was Danish police, not dispatch center.  Also, thank you to everybody reminding me what a piece of shit Ralph is. I retract my condolences. Get fucked Ralph. I hope your torment grows every day until your death which will likely be soon.


----------



## stupid frog (May 17, 2021)

Losing a parent is hard. Condolences to Ralph, I guess.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (May 17, 2021)

I wonder how long it's gonna take him to make you guys retract your condolences lmfao


----------



## Pigfy (May 17, 2021)

His mom died from being a degenerate drunk, his dad died from being a degenerate drunk I wonder how ralph will die?


deeman said:


> He laughed his ass of at Sargons dead baby., fuck him and LOL at his mama passing away. Good riddance.


There is no blow too low for the gunt. I honestly don't know how people can feel sorry for him outside of ignorance. The guy's a piece of shit who would have no problem laughing at your dead family member. Virtue signal on twitter if you want some internet points.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It was Danish police, not dispatch center.


Oh right, thanks. I was always confused by that channel and the names of everyone. It was easier to remember when we found out Dispatch was Xander.


FakeishNamedicoot said:


> I wonder how long it's gonna take him to make you guys retract your condolences lmfao


Probably his next stream, or if they remember what a piece of shit he is. Using recently dead family members is one of Ralph's special moves. Rest in Piss, shithead.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (May 17, 2021)

So we can safely say she's in hell right now
right? I mean raising Gunt should give you an automatic ticket to that place.


----------



## 三字经 (May 17, 2021)

Sad way to die, actually feel a bit bad for Gunt


----------



## ElAbominacion (May 17, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> Reading this forum will not help right now, Ethan. Log the fuck off and don't come back for months. Seriously. Mourn your mother properly.


I second this. Leave. Some people here will continue to mock you regardless and some of us are sociopaths. I dislike you intensely but Sandra had nothing to do with your choices. Don't come back until you're settled in.


----------



## Glowie (May 17, 2021)

I thought for a while that the crackhead would die before his mother from cocaine overdose


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 17, 2021)

So does Ralph inherit the crack shack? Or is that thing about how someone bought it out from under them and they have to rent their own house legit? Then does he have to enter hard negotiations to stay in his own home now? Negotiations where, instead of some old lady, he's a convicted felon who narrowly dodged the sex-offender registry? And has been associated with Nazis by the Wall Street Journal?



Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> So we can safely say she's in hell right now
> right? I mean raising Gunt should give you an automatic ticket to that place.


How can hell be worse than life with Ethan Ralph?


----------



## LordOdin (May 17, 2021)

"The greatest person i've known" not great enough to drive to a hospital.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> So we can safely say she's in hell right now


_And suddenly it was really hot outside._
Eat a fucking call you an uber, Sandra.


----------



## veri (May 17, 2021)

she's in the great corn field in the sky


----------



## Cherenkovblue (May 17, 2021)

You know, it kinda gives me hope for humanity that I can come here to dunk on Ralph, see this thread, and it's like 99% people expressing condolances. I mean, we'll probably all be dunking on him again in about a month or less, but being decent people just this once? The internet is a wonderful place sometimes....

...just not the times I was exposed to tubgirl.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 17, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Holy shit, I didn’t realize she was that young. The way her kidneys were fucked I thought she was in her seventies at least.
> 
> Poor Ralph. Hope he's doing okay. Though I'm sure as soon as I say that he'll do something to erode any sympathy I had for him, but still.


I swear your kidney's or liver go if you're in long term care at a hospital. The few people in my family who went into long care at a hospital died because of one or the other failing them. I don't know if it's just laying down too long without any form of exercise, the food or the combination that just destroys them.


----------



## veri (May 17, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Meaning she was an xanny berry addict. Ralph learnt to drink from Ronnie and how to pop pills from Sandra.


the two life skills any qualified white trash parents must pass down at some point



Popper Whiting said:


> Poor Ralph. Who is he going to steal meds off of now?


maybe it will be in his inheritance?


----------



## OlgaOfKiev (May 17, 2021)

Ralph, it is unfortunate that your mother has passed away and may she rest in peace. 

I hope you can understand why people have doubts over your sincerity concerning your mother. Take some time off, sober up, and get your life into shape--You're going to be a father very soon.


----------



## Disheveled Human (May 17, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> "The greatest person i've known" not great enough to drive to a hospital.



Cautionary tale of having a dying or at least in poor health parent be a "burden" to you. Do not give into the laziness like Ralph did and fucking pick them up from the hospital after their dialysis, also go and see them especially if they are in critical care clearly his mom was an inconvenience to him until it was too late now its boo hoo. I would walk a mile on broken glass to make sure I spent the last couple days with my mom. I hope he never lives this down and regrets every retarded decision he made not doing these things.


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (May 17, 2021)

For Sandra's sake may she rest in peace. If Ralph and Mantsu believe even a smidge of the religious posturing; that belief may provide some comfort right now. As an eternal optimist I sincerely hope that this is a watershed moment for Ralph that helps him turn his life around. He's probably just gonna get real fucked up and lash out at people though.


----------



## LordOdin (May 17, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> Cautionary tale of having a dying or at least in poor health parent be a "burden" to you. Do not give into the laziness like Ralph did and fucking pick them up from the hospital after their dialysis, also go and see them especially if they are in critical care clearly his mom was an inconvenience to him until it was too late now its boo hoo. I would walk a mile on broken glass to make sure I spent the last couple days with my mom. I hope he never lives this down and regrets every retarded decision he made not doing these things.


I know my mom has a history with aneurysms? God thats a hard word in english. Any how i'm the only one with a drivers license besides my brother who lives about 120 km away (that's alot here). So i ferry her back and forth from the hospital often to the point where i lost a job because i kept needing to go away and drive her to all kinds of shit. It's one of the reasons Ralph's act towards his mother disgusts me so very much and the tweet makes it worse.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 17, 2021)

I have the feels that Sandra didn’t live long enough to meet little Xander and become a grandma.

Losing a parent is awful. Knowing that you were neglectful of them while they were alive must be a special sort of guilt. If Ethan ever gets sober (rainbows, I know) then he’s going to have a hard awakening; though I can see this being his excuse for drinking to his grave.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It was Danish police, not dispatch center.  Also, thank you to everybody reminding me what a piece of shit Ralph is. I retract my condolences. Get fucked Ralph. I hope your torment grows every day until your death which will likely be soon.


the thing is even being a pos like ralph wouldnt be too much to feel worse for him here its the fact he contributed to this, he didnt care about sandra when it was time to get her treatment after getting drunk last night in a comfy few minutes drive, he didnt care enough to not continue a one sided vendetta and get the jab or not visit her and have her moved to a different facility like was recommended to him, and he generally did almost everything wrong you could have in this situation 



Anne Hyroe said:


> guilt.


that hell turn into anger and use to impotently lash out as he sinks further into pills


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 17, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Ralph, like others had said stop reading the forum for a while.  If the hospital really did fuck up I hope you sue the shit out of them.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (May 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> You mean like singing Dust in the Wind and saying Basketball Americans should piss on her ashes gay? It may have taken a couple of years but Dispatch has his revenge.
> View attachment 2177023


I was about to give Ralph some slack and offer condolences, but with that? Nah, he gets what he gives, maybe he'll enjoy this thread of spastic retards making fun of his dead mother. No self reflection will come from this, but at least it's karmic justice


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 17, 2021)

And she was so close to meeting the demon baby.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> And she was so close to meeting the demon baby.


She met him on the way down.


----------



## DX10 (May 17, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I swear your kidney's or liver go if you're in long term care at a hospital. The few people in my family who went into long care at a hospital died because of one or the other failing them. I don't know if it's just laying down too long without any form of exercise, the food or the combination that just destroys them.


It's usually just because they're the load-bearing organs for almost all bodily processes. Very soft and vulnerable to a buildup of toxins and physical detritus like calcium and stuff. It's easy to fuck your kidneys up long-term especially with negative lifestyles or physical injury that then results in malfunction etc etc. Your heart is comparatively stronger (though not STRONG) because it mostly deals with a mechanical flow.


----------



## MelloYello (May 17, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> Cash that check, Sargon. You know you want to.


It appears that, much like "Carl's Junior", the Retort has been aborted after all:



Love_Machine011 said:


> Killstream is on indefinite hiatus.
> 
> View attachment 2176583
> archive


----------



## Hex Cat (May 17, 2021)

Noisestorm - Crab Rave [Monstercat Release]
					

👕 Instinct Vol. 5 Apparel is out now! https://monster.cat/yt-inv5 🎧 Support on all platforms: https://Monstercat.lnk.to/CrabRave A huge shout out to Noisesto...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (May 17, 2021)

I'm of two minds about this whole situation. On one hand, I feel bad for ralph just because I have a basic amount of human empathy.

On the other hand as many have mentioned Ralph has mocked and paraded the deaths of those who were close to people Ralph had a petty internet grudge against. Ralph and Gator will also spin a narrative that everyone on the farms was saying awful things about his mother (ignoring the nice comments) and how un-Christian that is hoping (correctly) that his audience of sub 90 IQ """Trad Caths""" will forget about all the times he mocked others and won't be bothered to look up the farms.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 17, 2021)

This years Talk Like a Pirate Day will be extra special.



Derped223 said:


> Spoiler: Powerlevel
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences to Ralph. Can understand if he his taking it very hard cause I lost my dad a few weeks ago too.


Kind of you and all however Ralph loves shitting on other peoples dead loved ones. Others may offer him sympathy here tho he would never afford the same to anyone else and would use it as a weakness.



Jan Karol Swit said:


> Do any of you guys think Ethan will try to be a part of his kid's life now that he has no one that loves him in his life? (I don't count Pantsu since she's gonna leave his ass within this year.)


Not at all. Faith wants her shit back.


RickestRickCriminal said:


> Exercise, do jumping jacks and shadow boxing the privacy. Drop the coke and candies.


Ralph can pretend he's shadow boxing everyone of us here at the farms into an early grave.

What really puzzles me about this whole situation is why was his mother in the hospital so long for a gallbladder removal surgery prior to the fall? That's often a very simple easy procedure that most patients are out as day surgery so it's quite odd she was in there for two weeks up to her fall. She was more than likely kept because of her older age and health issues however it still seems two weeks to be quite long so I honestly wonder if Ralph was too much of a prick to move back to the crack shack for a few weeks to make sure she was being cared for and instead told the hospital it's too hot outside you do it just like how he kept demanding she remain in the hospital with them telling him the entire time she needs a care center to the point of going for guardianship over her. If this was the case Ralph may of been able to of kept his mom around even longer so I can't see how he isn't going to be blaming himself constantly for this turn of events.

Edit 2: One last thing. The only family Ralph has left is the blue check on twitter.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (May 17, 2021)

"Can I get my pallbearers together for a second to get everyone on the same page? First off, here are your famous Pancho's cheese dip boutonnieres. That's right, you just tape the container to a gravy fork and put the thing in your button hole. Now, remember, you don't get to take these home. They remain Pancho's Funeral Cantina property, but you can buy your own in the mortuary gift shop with the 15 percent off pallbearers' discount. When we pass the enchilada steamer with the coffin, remember that there is going to be a very tight right turn on the way to the burro drawn hearse. You can slip, it has happened in the past. Be diligent. Also, it is a Pancho's tradition that as you pass it on the way out, you nod solemnly and respectfully to the leering Mexican painted on plywood."

Also, this is not making light of Sandra Ralph or her death, only her son for being wigger trash who will shit on her memory before forgetting about her.


----------



## Hamilton Burger (May 17, 2021)

Goodnight, Sandra Ralph. May you be at peace and free of any pains this world or your son inflicted upon you. Rest now and suffer no more.


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (May 17, 2021)

If you're moral fagging because people are making fun of Ralph over this then you should seriously consider killing yourself.

No one cares about your token sympathy.

Sneed more.


----------



## BruceyBoy (May 17, 2021)

Lmao get fucked Ralph. Bet you wish you would have driven her to that appointment now, huh.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (May 17, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> View attachment 2177340
> 
> "Can I get my pallbearers together for a second to get everyone on the same page? First off, here are your famous Pancho's cheese dip boutonnieres. That's right, you just tape the container to a gravy fork and put the thing in your button hole. Now, remember, you don't get to take these home. They remain Pancho's Funeral Cantina property, but you can buy your own in the mortuary gift shop with the 15 percent off pallbearers' discount. When we pass the enchilada steamer with the coffin, remember that there is going to be a very tight right turn on the way to the burro drawn hearse. You can slip, it has happened in the past. Be diligent. Also, it is a Pancho's tradition that as you pass it on the way out, you nod solemnly and respectfully to the leering Mexican painted on plywood."
> 
> Also, this is not making light of Sandra Ralph or her death, only her son for being wigger trash who will shit on her memory before forgetting about her.



write a book


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 17, 2021)

I'm sure he was heartbroken. 

Until his cholesterol soaked brain realized the crack shack was now his.


----------



## Vanquished Phoenix (May 17, 2021)

I am sorry to hear about his mother, and it is hard to lose a parent. But it is also for the best - the rest of her days would have been in a home, being ignored by Ralph - we all know how bad homes can be, especially if there is no family involved. Ralph treated Sandra like shit, the whole world knows he treated her like shit, but it still isn't pleasant. Hope he takes this time to reflect and change his ways, but more chance of Sandra faking her death to go live with Ronnie in Canada than Ralph bettering himself in anyway.


----------



## John McAfee (May 17, 2021)

Lol. Unblock me on twitter, Ethan.


----------



## The Demon Baby (May 17, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, Ralph.  I sincerely hope she's in a better place. 

Don't get me wrong, you're a complete piece of shit and I hate you, but you still deserve a touch of sympathy on a day like today.  Faggot. 

RIP Mrs. Ralph.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 17, 2021)

I'll be a lying faggot if I said I felt bad for Ralph, at all. I've watched some videos of bombing aftermath featuring mangled kids and it only tickled me a little, sucks and sad, such is life. There's no gay morality or ethics in shitposting, don't like it just ignore it, or log off.

Just a reminder:
- "I'm glad your kid's dead." Ethan Oliver Ralph to Sargon, over some dumbass grift website.
- "Want me to show the world the clip where you were crying because of your wife's miscarriage?" Ethan Oliver Ralph to Randbot, for the crime of questioning the gunt's authority.
- Laughing at someone's dead wife on stream.me with Corey Barnhill (paedophia, liar)
- Doesn't _really_ mind if Faith aborts Xander, requires Faith to tell the gunt what 3-month late abortions are like
- Gonzalo Lira abortion smear
- Ronnie Ralph's eulogy stuff at some fucking Taco shop, the next week Ralph is yelling at a Hispanic ayelawg telling him to get "out of my country, you shouldn't be here".

This fat fucking pig deserves no sympathy from me and anyone's, unless your sympathy is like confetti which mean it's worthless.

All the stuff about the hospital's fuck ups are through the lens of the gunt, we don't actually know what happened and we don't have any capacity to validate any of the gunt's claims. If the gunt was some kind of likable figure known for honesty, then he would have earned the benefit of any doubts. What we do know is, he refused to take a stupid jab just to spite some dipshit politician who didn't wear a mask at a rally, as if that's even an argument. The pig wasn't by his mother's bed when she was suffering, and the pig will not be by Faith when his son Xander is delivered, in the same month of all fucking things. Karma's a bitch. Each time when Xander's birthday is celebrated, the gunt is reminded of his unwillingness to take a fucking jab which left his mother alone to pass away. That's rainbows though, we know he won't be celebrating his son's birthdays.

From what he's shown us, sure, the hospital fucked up. He also totally didn't release that porn to trigger some junkie ayelawg, it was superhacking. I'm willing to believe him on the hospital stuff though, I've personally experienced hospital negligence leading to a relative's near death. Especially with all this wuflu rubbish and inept politicians trying to run stuff while securing their own ranks and wallets, sure; I'll believe Ralph in this case despite his track record of reprehensible grave dancing and questionable or utter lack of morality code.

With all this said, RIP Sandra. Hospitals treated you like shit and so did your wigger son, sad. Ethan Oliver Ralph, go fuck yourself. If your family's weak wigger genetics neutralised your parents, you'd be spending time with your son until your inevitable sunset.

Let's see if the hiatus lasts until his next bottle.

Science:


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (May 17, 2021)

the "indefinite hiatus" will last as long as the life insurance money lasts. hell post to twitter and try and do flex streams with mansu. but hes clocked the fuck out


----------



## Escalating Violence (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


Rip Mama Ralph, may you have ubers called for you in heaven.❤


----------



## AltisticRight (May 17, 2021)

Escalating Violence said:


> Rip Mama Ralph, may you have ubers called for you in heaven.❤


Daily reminder that Ralph uses his mum's Uber account, even on his own trips. During their IRL rubbish, some Uber poo/spic driver greeted gunty with "hi Sandra". This wigger trash is so cheap.

What are the chances that he'll buy 2 more shitty Alienware (dell) prebuilt PCs and another set of audio gear with Sandra's credit card?


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (May 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I'll be a lying faggot if I said I felt bad for Ralph, at all. I've watched some videos of bombing aftermath featuring mangled kids and it only tickled me a little, sucks and sad, such is life. There's no gay morality or ethics in shitposting, don't like it just ignore it, or log off.
> 
> Just a reminder:
> - "I'm glad your kid's dead." Ethan Oliver Ralph to Sargon, over some dumbass grift website.
> ...



This. Wholy agree, I didnt know about the Sargon dead child though.
Ralph is a phycopath, plain and simple. Mentally and morally stuck in the age of 14 psychopath.
This is, to me, an example of why people follow and chronical lolcows. So we dont spend our limited empathy or some scumbag like Ralph.


----------



## Jester69 (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.



RIP Sandra Briggs Ralph. It's not even hot in Heaven.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (May 17, 2021)

Hope Faith doesn't miscarry

~smuggly chuckles~


----------



## byuu (May 17, 2021)

I hope that her only grandchild Xander inherits everything.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 17, 2021)

Ralph is a big ole' Momma's boy. He lived with her until his 30s, couldn't really live his life without her influence. The whole "get an uber thing" was drunk idiocy and she knew it was the alcohol/pills talking. It's not un-common in the South for dudes to live with their mothers until they pass.


----------



## Dark Edea (May 17, 2021)

Fuck you, Ralph.

You hurt Nora. You brought this upon your mother. It is your fault.


----------



## grumble_bum (May 17, 2021)

Maybe he can lease out the caravan he'll inherit.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


My heart goes out to him, losing a family member is never a good thing (Unless they were shitty then even then it sucks) May she rest in peace, at least Ethan won't have to call her an uber so he can get high and stream


----------



## David Spadem (May 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Youtube Link: https://youtu.be/A_Y-aFMheOE
Leaked audio of Ethan not taking his mother to dialysis.


----------



## Fougaro (May 17, 2021)

My sentiment is pretty much similar to almost everyone else's. While I do empathise with the gunt's pain of losing a loved one, he should not be surprised if some retards decide to dance on her grave just to spite him, since he created that precedence over his petty Internet tardfights, or give him the same amount of sympathy he had for Sargon and Rand.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 17, 2021)

They say you shouldn't speak ill of the dead, so that means I'll have to mock the living even more to compensate.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (May 17, 2021)

He got banned from Patreon this week
His mother is dead
A child that he'll have no contact with and possibly isn't even his is on the verge of being born
We are about to have the mother of all Pillstreams sometime within the near future.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


Keep livin' that white trash dream, Ralphie-baby.

Anyway, pour one out for the old girl, lads. And say a prayer for her while you're at it. God knows her son won't.


----------



## Not Really Here (May 17, 2021)

Pharmacist kills your kidneys with a NSAID OD, son turns into an addict and felon, die after a fall at a medical facility.
RIP, that was a raw deal you were handed Sandy.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (May 17, 2021)

I can criticize and laugh at anything about Ralph.

This is not one of them. I'll call him a piece of shit if he decides to take advantage of this (and he probably will), but I'll refrain from involving his mother.


----------



## The best and greatest (May 17, 2021)

Rip Momma-Gunt, the only bright light in your passing is that you no longer have to suffer the indignity of having birthed the Gunt.


----------



## Surprised Pikachu (May 17, 2021)

This gives me feels. I lost my own Mother two months ago today, no matter how old or retarded you are your Mom is your Mom and it hurts. I can hate on him tomorrow, sorry for your loss Ethan.


----------



## kabbublor0r0 (May 17, 2021)

Rest in peace. I have no sympathy for Ralph, but I do hope he was able to forgive her in time for being weak and evil, and making him into what he is today.


----------



## Gaming Gamer (May 17, 2021)

Taking bets on him breaking his mom's record. With his current trajectory and refusal to change, he ain't going into his 60s.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (May 17, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> He got banned from Patreon this week



Wait, wut? Is this real? Did Patreon actually do something right for once? How will he possibly get beer money now???


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 17, 2021)

I think people need to remember that you can absolutely fucking hate a person, but still feel bad for them when something like this happens. It's not moralfagging. It's just not being a complete autist about things.


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (May 17, 2021)

The amount of retconning with regards to Ralphs comments on Sargon's dead child is crazy. In no sense do I condone what Ralph said, but in fairness Sargon was pushing him to say something outrageous. If you prod a wigger to act like a wigger you lose all rights to be offended when the wigger acquiesces to your demands.

Anyways, Ralph's gonna nosedive hard. His two crutches are gone and he'll face plant like never before. F to the Raphamom and fuck you to Ralph.


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 17, 2021)

Good. One less piece of white trash wasting resources.


----------



## norbo (May 17, 2021)

RIP to mama Ralph. Nothing else to really say. Hopefully you'll have a come to Cthulhu moment Ralph, but its you and you have tardgasms from corn harvest jokes so... yeah.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (May 17, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I swear your kidney's or liver go if you're in long term care at a hospital. The few people in my family who went into long care at a hospital died because of one or the other failing them. I don't know if it's just laying down too long without any form of exercise, the food or the combination that just destroys them.


Sandra already had renal failure prior to her hospitalization, enough to require dialysis (eat a fuckin call you an Uber) when she was just barely in her sixties. She was a ticking time bomb.


MelloYello said:


> It appears that, much like "Carl's Junior", the Retort has been aborted after all:


As much as I think Ralph should stay off the Internet for a while, I really can't see this "indefinite hiatus" lasting more than a week or two. The Killstream is the only thing Ralph has in his life.


Ralphamale said:


> What really puzzles me about this whole situation is why was his mother in the hospital so long for a gallbladder removal surgery prior to the fall? That's often a very simple easy procedure that most patients are out as day surgery so it's quite odd she was in there for two weeks up to her fall.


Sandra had pretty advanced renal failure, so my guess is she had out-of-control diabetes and all of the complications that causes. That's my hunch.


----------



## Fools Idol (May 17, 2021)

Ralph is an awful person, but if your first reaction is to laugh at the guy because his mother is dead then you need to get a grip.


----------



## Just Dont (May 17, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is an example on why abortion should be legal. 

I have absolutely no sympathy for him or his whore mother. I'm glad the bitch is dead and I would gladly dance and piss on her corpse for giving birth to a parasite piece of shit like Ethan Ralph.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 17, 2021)

Addressing people bringing up Ralph's dunking on Rand's and Sargon's children.

The man who's wife died on the stream.me clip was a nobody and Ethan had no business with fucking with him. Ethan doesn't deserve to be given virtue points, this enforces the disgusting behavior online and irl.
Sargon is a piece of shit, he went on stream accusing Mister Metokur of being a pedophile, doubling down. As the original Internet skeptic, he went on a livestream laughing at the shooting up of YouTube headquarters with his slave Vee. Him baiting Ralph into doing something stupid is more evidence of him sinking at the level of Ralph.
Rand is a battered wife and a piece of shit, how do you see eye to eye with a man who had no respect of the miscarriage of your own child. So much for the survival of the white race, Obama voter wants to see profit arrow to go up! White race what?
Ethan needs to understand reality is catching up with his antics, the Ralph name is about to go defunct soon. You and co. always talking about women having no eggs and regretting not having children. You are in that same exact position now unless you take immediate action on changing your life over. That being said, Andy Warski's mom is not feeling so well these last days.


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (May 17, 2021)

Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> Sandra took the uber to the great liqour store in the sky.


Bro my sides lol.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (May 17, 2021)

Why were her kidneys (or was it her liver to?) so bad so young? She was in her early 60s but had been on dialysis for a minute. Was she an alcoholic as well or did she have some type of cancer? Cancer in general fucks the body but the treatment will often destroy unrelated organs like the heart, lungs, kidney and liver. I’ve read a bit about her but it always revolves around Ethans shitty treatment of her and the fact she was sick but not why.

edit: Ethan and Faith having a baby was a shit idea, and she probably never would’ve been able to see it, but it is sad she didn’t get to see her (first?) grandbaby be born. She was a little crazy iirc but not a bad sort. She was pretty good to Faith letting her move in and staying out of their business.


----------



## Sammich (May 17, 2021)

I don't care if someone wants to shit on Ralph's dead mom, i don't care if folks take a step back and understand it's rough as fuck losing your mom.  I am not gonna get all pissy either way. 

Dude has a habit of mocking others for their painful losses.  I can't force myself to give a shit about his dead booze soaked mother.


----------



## Jester69 (May 17, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Ethan Ralph is an example on why abortion should be legal.
> 
> I have absolutely no sympathy for him or his whore mother. I'm glad the bitch is dead and I would gladly dance and piss on her corpse for giving birth to a parasite piece of shit like Ethan Ralph.



Based and redpilled post. His dead mother should be strung up and us based ayylawgs should shit into our hands and throw the feces on her corpse like chimpanzees. Serves Ethan right for ruining GamerGate, am I right fellow gamers?


----------



## CeeShape (May 17, 2021)

he has that named company `sunset productions ` can it be found if he is the named owner or if they agreed to use th mothers name for tax reason or bank canceling him reason (a relation to american banks cancelling ``alt right`` people . it is a wrong thing to say he is alt right i think but being canceled from patreon might mean the bank is soon?)
i can not find the company in virginia states?
can you think if that is set up like this, now he will need to be the named person so a risk is present if banks cancel the account
if he had any money earned in her bank and name there can be problems having that put in his controlled bank accounts

it is not good to have lost your mother more sad at the age and circumstance behind it . he could have this time to get more healthy or better as a human.   i do not no what he could do though that is not getting healther, drink less alcohol or drugs? change the stream to be different ? hard now when he is black listed from normal society,
her death can change him, might have a improvement for him or the stream, i do not no if a improvement can happen or what improvement to make to the stream .

lost patreon and mother days betwen a bad week for ralph i am not him so very glad . i am allways sorry hearing a person i no has had their parent die as i can relate and most people can . and can still find interest in how he reacts.

 i look at streamers like a zoo animal (i hope this is understood) . i mean i see his sadness but i do want to see how he is on the stream now this has happened.
 will have to see how it changes him or the stream


----------



## Jasper2K (May 17, 2021)

Thats actually


Love_Machine011 said:


> Well, she cracks her head open at the hospital due to negligence, had to have a brain surgery they weren't even sure she was gonna wake up from, and now a few month later she is fucking dead. You can talk about Ralph's stances all you want. But the hospital 100% killed her through negligence. Ralph had nothing to do with it.


Thats actually really sad. Wow. As much as I don't like Ralph no one should lose their mother like that.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 17, 2021)

Did Ralph say whether he was going to make funeral arrangements or simply have her cremated? My vote is cremation because that's likely his cheapest option.


----------



## Spectre_06 (May 17, 2021)

I won't shit on him for the loss of his mother, but his mother right now is his biggest a-log: the new Killstream "app" was supposed to launch today, but he's announced an "indefinite hiatus" because she died last night.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 17, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of people feeling sorry for Ralph's loss. It's like you faggots are excusing all the bad shit he's done. Ralph is a piece of shit anyone who thinks he deserves sympathy for his loss is a fucking retard. 

Feel sorry for Sandra. Maybe. The fat fuck chose to bring his personal life into the internet world. He deserves what he fucking gets. 

Don't feel sorry for Ralph. A piece of shit that's had many chances to rectify and steer his life in the right direction doesn't deserve any sympathy. He's still a piece of shit that won't change and we all know it.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 17, 2021)

One of the worst things that inevitably happens in almost everyone's life. RIP and can't imagine what Ralph feels like right now. A boys best friend is his mother!


----------



## Slimboy Fat (May 17, 2021)

Losing your mom is no bueno

too bad lmao fat fuck burnt down the concept of goodwill

I ran out of optimism for him getting his shit together long ago, let's see that downward spiral baby


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (May 17, 2021)

Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd said:


> The amount of retconning with regards to Ralphs comments on Sargon's dead child is crazy. In no sense do I condone what Ralph said, but in fairness Sargon was pushing him to say something outrageous. If you prod a wigger to act like a wigger you lose all rights to be offended when the wigger acquiesces to your demands.
> 
> Anyways, Ralph's gonna nosedive hard. His two crutches are gone and he'll face plant like never before. F to the Raphamom and fuck you to Ralph.


Yeah, I agree. Especially sense he didn't really seem to care about how hurtful those comments actually were. He gleefully used it as more ammunition against Ralph and Jim, claiming how evil they are and how great he is for helping dox and deplatform them.


----------



## Nigella (May 17, 2021)

I hate to say it but, Ethan if you are reading this, if you surround yourself in negativity this sort of stuff happens. imagine how much more at peace you would be if you had been a good son and spent the last few years looking after your mother properly. Thats gonna be a weight on you the rest of your life now.


----------



## Desktop User2 (May 17, 2021)

The meth/fentanyl den will sure feel the administration change... I only feel for the tweakers that now depend on Ralph´s willingness to work.


----------



## Escalating Violence (May 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> What are the chances that he'll buy 2 more shitty Alienware (dell) prebuilt PCs and another set of audio gear with Sandra's credit card?


0% He'll just use it to buy Maker's Mark.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (May 17, 2021)

Rest in peace Mama Ralph.

She's in heaven now. In heaven, there is always some 100% sober, up and ready at the sharp time of 9 in the morning, ready to take you to dialysis without any complaints.


----------



## Not Really Here (May 17, 2021)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> Why were her kidneys (or was it her liver to?) so bad so young? She was in her early 60s but had been on dialysis for a minute.


According to a passing mention by the Gunt pre-pillstream, a pharmacist accidentally gave her a few different things containing the same NSAID(think ibuprofen) and her kidneys got rekt.
IIRC her medical care was paid for life and she got a settlement.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 17, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> I missed out on this lore. Who's Alex? And any pictures of said woman for reference?





RichardRApe said:


> Ran Dispatch Center channel with Xander on stream.me. I don't remember ever seeing a picture of the woman.


Just a slight correction. Alex was Danish Police. Xander wasn't involved for too long on his show even though they were fucking with Kittystyles at the time but because Alex would just run train videos all the fucking time and let people shitpost. Xander was a bit more involved with Metokurist Murdochian but it also had call-ins. Alex was ran off after threats of dox because he showed his physical desktop I believe? Most of these people all parted ways to never be heard from again with the exception of Xander himself.


----------



## instythot (May 17, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Addressing people bringing up Ralph's dunking on Rand's and Sargon's children.
> 
> The man who's wife died on the stream.me clip was a nobody and Ethan had no business with fucking with him. Ethan doesn't deserve to be given virtue points, this enforces the disgusting behavior online and irl.
> Sargon is a piece of shit, he went on stream accusing Mister Metokur of being a pedophile, doubling down. As the original Internet skeptic, he went on a livestream laughing at the shooting up of YouTube headquarters with his slave Vee. Him baiting Ralph into doing something stupid is more evidence of him sinking at the level of Ralph.
> ...


Intent is fine. For accuracy:


Thunderf00t is the original original e-skeptic
Carl, Vee and lesser nobodies mocked a feminist YouTuber (sjw deadpool I think) having a drug induced psychotic break and killing one of his polycule


----------



## GL09 (May 17, 2021)

Probably for the best she is dead, may not seem like it now but from what he said publically It didn’t sound like she had any quality of life left. One last merciful Uber ride, peacefully sunset you might say.

I had completely forgotten about that stream. So much of the Stream.me days are a blur. It's like I have said before any time you get a hint of sympathy for Ralph he always manages to piss it away.

Anyone who thinks Ralph will use this as a catalyst to turn his life around in any meaningful way is very .

Remember when he got out of jail and lots of people were impressed with how humble he was and how he was turning it all around when he started doing the Killstream again. It didn't take him long to grow his ego and his gunt back to his old gamergate days and they have never stopped growing.


Jail didn’t change him
Divorce didn’t change him
Fathers death didn’t change him
Becoming a father didn’t change him

Doubt this will either, well for the better. If he keeps going the way he is it won't be too long before he is seeing her again.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> She was pretty good to Faith letting her move in and staying out of their business


That's actually a flaw considering the circumstances


----------



## Pill Cosby (May 17, 2021)

I think Ethan Ralph is a spazdick. I do wish him the best with his mum.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 17, 2021)

Does anyone know if any of Sandra's conditions had direct genetic causes? Either way, your mom dying at 63 should also be a bit of a wake-up call that you probably won't fall too far from the tree. Even if not directly from genetic causes, just sharing some of your biochemical and physiology with someone who drops before 65 should maybe get a motor or two running in your brain to re-evaluate what you do to yourself.

Who am I kidding? This faggot's drinking and pill popping himself straight to the grave anyways.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 17, 2021)

Sandra was the last string on Gunt's parachute, and it was cut.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 17, 2021)

Fuck My Life said:


> I think Ethan Ralph is a spazdick. I do wish him the best with his mum.


Yeah, he should follow her example.


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (May 17, 2021)

Is she ok now?


----------



## Huge Fuckin Nerd (May 17, 2021)

albert chan said:


> >when you realize that your mom is three years younger than Ethan’s mom
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we can all appreciate our mothers more than his mom appreciated Ethan.


>when you realize your dad died the same day as Ethan’s mom.

Hug your parents. Call them and tell them you care.


----------



## Titos (May 17, 2021)

Jesus christ my mom is almost a decade older than her and looks better. I'm betting alcoholism runs in the family, and not the cool kind of alcoholism that makes people like me a groovy kinda guy.


----------



## Gadgets Brown Bricks (May 17, 2021)

This is the one time I wont laugh or mock ralph. I know how it feels to lose someone close to you like that hope he doesnt let it get him to hard and he delves further into alcohol abuse


----------



## Pigtoad (May 17, 2021)

the sad thing is there isnt anything about ethan that's good and thats his mom's fault

edit: was


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 17, 2021)

Titos said:


> I'm betting alcoholism runs in the family, and not the cool kind of alcoholism that makes people like me a groovy kinda guy.


It would certainly explain her dialysis appointments or messing about with Ronnie. I guess in her case at least she wasn't being eaten by bed bugs for two weeks before anyone thought to call or locate the corpse.


----------



## Gangster Talk (May 17, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Sargon is a piece of shit, he went on stream accusing Mister Metokur of being a pedophile, doubling down. As the original Internet skeptic, he went on a livestream laughing at the shooting up of YouTube headquarters with his slave Vee.


I don't know what the point is in moralizing about who the most awful of all these fat godawful retards is but for the record shooting up YouTube was funny and good and nobody even died, and all Carl ever said is that it was weird that Jim was hanging out with a bunch of teenagers in his late 20s to be king of the cool kid trolls club, which it was, because he's just as much of a loser as the rest of these retards.

Also it is everybody's business to "fuck with Ralph" because he's a lolcow, bringing up his past history of immediately jumping to other people's irl tragedies as a cheap shot in an internet fight is just relevant now lest anyone think this is somehow off limits.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 17, 2021)

AF The Pillstream is inevitable
A hiatus is nothing, the obscure forces of Maker's Mark are already at work. Fear not brothers, for our patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Random Internet Person (May 17, 2021)

Saw what was featured, I’ll just leave this here. 




My sincere condolences.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (May 17, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Probably for the best she is dead, may not seem like it now but from what he said publically It didn’t sound like she had any quality of life left. One last merciful Uber ride, peacefully sunset you might say.
> 
> I had completely forgotten about that stream. So much of the Stream.me days are a blur. It's like I have said before any time you get a hint of sympathy for Ralph he always manages to piss it away.
> 
> ...


It is going to be interesting to watch his further collapse now that his last remaining safety net is gone. He has no one else left that he can fall back on or to mooch off of when what is left of his funds run out.

He is now 100% on his own.


----------



## Pigtoad (May 17, 2021)

I wanna find Mama Ralph's grave and piss right in her ashes.  Not because I'm mad or anything but it would be funny to me.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (May 17, 2021)

Never forget Mama Ralphs 1 and only appearance on the killstream


----------



## Image Reactions (May 17, 2021)

Who is helping his disabled younger brother? I know his mom wasn’t in a condition to do so for a while, but I wonder if Ethan has any contact at all with him. Even if it’s just periodic visits.

Regardless of Ethan’s behavior, the two biggest people in his life that even the most stone hearted people should feel empathy for were his mom and brother.


----------



## Computer Guardian (May 17, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> It is going to be interesting to watch his further collapse now that his last remaining safety net is gone. He has no one else left that he can fall back on or to mooch off of when what is left of his funds run out.
> 
> He is now 100% on his own.


The question for that is, how long will it be until his funds run out for good with how well the Killstream has been doing as of late, assuming he doesn't find anyone to use as a safety net before hand.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 17, 2021)

Gangster Talk said:


> all Carl ever said is that it was weird that Jim was hanging out with a bunch of teenagers in his late 20s to be king of the cool kid trolls club, which it was, because he's just as much of a loser as the rest of these retards.


Yes, but Carl goes "what if the child consents" just like Vaush, Vito and Masterson.


Cucktry Roads said:


> Never forget Mama Ralphs 1 and only appearance on the killstream


The saddest part is that this is the last surviving audio of Sandra's voice.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 17, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Sargon is a piece of shit, he went on stream accusing Mister Metokur of being a pedophile, doubling down. As the original Internet skeptic, he went on a livestream laughing at the shooting up of YouTube headquarters with his slave Vee. Him baiting Ralph into doing something stupid is more evidence of him sinking at the level of Ralph.


To add to this, Sargon was also on a livestream with his cumfed gypsy gimp Vee laughing at some weirdo by the handle of "The Skeptic Feminist" who killed one of his girlfriends with a gun. Yeah, one of them, he had two, it was like some kind of weird poly relationship. This guy's videos are... well, alright I guess, aside from straight White men, he also routinely mocks Jews and Muslims for their doctrinal attitudes towards women which is a bit of fresh air.

If Sargon's relative died, I wouldn't feel sorry for him at all. Depending on the circumstances, I might feel bad for his relative. It's not mutually exclusive. My main point was "sucks for Sandra, I'm not making those dark jokes neither will I condemn it, but I don't feel a bit of sympathy for the gunt". Part of me feels pretty bad for her since I've had relatives fucked over by harsh and nasty hospital staff, that's why out of all things, I'm happy to give gunty the benefit of the doubt here. 

Hell, what about a rundown of events?
Jail
Dad passed
Divorced wife
Impregnated girlfriend, half of his age
Girlfriend broke up with him, exposed as some wigger trash salivating over threesomes, kid is taking the girl's surname

Did any of these change the kind of person the gunt is? He only ever contained himself due to Jim's wrangling and the shekelz rocketing. How am I supposed to think the passing of his mother isn't just another footnote and he'll continue to... well, give us laughter to his own detriment? Can't teach an old wigger new tricks.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> _The investigation showed the janitor spent 15 minutes every night polishing the floor right next to her bed._


That Jannie wore a luchador mask and smelled really bad


----------



## The Demon Baby (May 17, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> He got banned from Patreon this week
> His mother is dead
> A child that he'll have no contact with and possibly isn't even his is on the verge of being born
> We are about to have the mother of all Pillstreams sometime within the near future.


Ade isn't a witch is she?  I think she dropped a curse on him.  I wonder what will happen next week?


----------



## AltisticRight (May 17, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> That Jannie wore a luchador mask and smelled really bad


I don't even use the word "janitor" anymore, not even in real life, thanks autists.
But from now on, I'm calling Gator the Janigator.


----------



## Jack Awful (May 17, 2021)

R.I.P. Losing someone is always tragic.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 17, 2021)

A man of no consequence said:


> Who is helping his disabled younger brother? I know his mom wasn’t in a condition to do so for a while, but I wonder if Ethan has any contact at all with him. Even if it’s just periodic visits.
> 
> Regardless of Ethan’s behavior, the two biggest people in his life that even the most stone hearted people should feel empathy for were his mom and brother.


If his behavior towards his mother and other people is any guide. He *might* have made a bare minimum visit and then fucked off has he sobered up away from his liquor cabinet. Other than that, just like his mother, this fucking swine probably leaves his brother to rot.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> AF The Pillstream is inevitable
> A hiatus is nothing, the obscure forces of Maker's Mark are already at work. Fear not brothers, for our patience will be rewarded.


i actually dont think  this will lead to a pillstream as we know it, i think if anything we might get just some really fucked thing where hes psychologically broken but not in a meme or funny way, just an existential stare into the camera thinking about his mom and his life.


Gangster Talk said:


> I don't know what the point is in moralizing about who the most awful of all these fat godawful retards is but for the record shooting up YouTube was funny and good and nobody even died, and all Carl ever said is that it was weird that Jim was hanging out with a bunch of teenagers in his late 20s to be king of the cool kid trolls club, which it was, because he's just as much of a loser as the rest of these retards.
> 
> Also it is everybody's business to "fuck with Ralph" because he's a lolcow, bringing up his past history of immediately jumping to other people's irl tragedies as a cheap shot in an internet fight is just relevant now lest anyone think this is somehow off limits.


i especially dont understand people not thinking more about it when ralph in part caused this to happen out of covid related stubbornness.



AltisticRight said:


> To add to this, Sargon was also on a livestream with his cumfed gypsy gimp Vee laughing at some weirdo by the handle of "The Skeptic Feminist" who killed one of his girlfriends with a gun. Yeah, one of them, he had two, it was like some kind of weird poly relationship. This guy's videos are... well, alright I guess, aside from straight White men, he also routinely mocks Jews and Muslims for their doctrinal attitudes towards women which is a bit of fresh air.


but then you had to consider if ralph knew about this or factored that in when making the comment, i dont think he did when he blurted it out especially since he did it to his own friend rand during a spat and to alex another former acquaintance. it seems to just be more a pattern of going as low as he can to which i say fuck you ralph go lower than this pig. he attacks people like this to grow and protect his makers fund and targeted people's families before even if they were supposed to be just friends going through a spat. not only that instead of owning up to those comments and actions you know what he did? he had the absolute gall to say he never did anything as bad as wishing death on someones mother despite video records of him doing just that. its all about ralph and what little bit of money he can squeeze out of the situation


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 17, 2021)

A man of no consequence said:


> Who is helping his disabled younger brother? I know his mom wasn’t in a condition to do so for a while, but I wonder if Ethan has any contact at all with him. Even if it’s just periodic visits.


Evan is being cared for by the state because of his disability. The Ralph family are mostly welfare niggers but for different reasons.


----------



## instythot (May 17, 2021)

So... did Ethan move in with mantsu yet? I can't see him getting approved for a lease with a shit ton of student loan debt and no documented stable income history

More to my point, what odds do you fellas give on Ethan handling her estate by abandoning her belongings for the landlord to clean up?


----------



## Prokaryote (May 17, 2021)

R.I.P. Gunt moma. Your kid shouldn't have messed with the moon man, he is a cursed being, that brings pain and misery to those that strike him, the real world version of Cain from the old testament.

"Not so! If any one slays Jersh, vengeance shall he taken on him sevenfold." And the LORD put a mark on Jersh, lest any who came upon him should kill him. Then Jersh went away from the presence of the LORD, and dwelt in the land of the slavs [which means "the land of drunks"], east of Kraut Land." Jersisis4:14-16


----------



## ScamL Likely (May 17, 2021)

instythot said:


> So... did Ethan move in with mantsu yet?


She seems to be hanging around in the background of more recent Killstreams, making him drinks and occasionally commenting on shit.


----------



## Barbarus (May 17, 2021)

Good lmao


----------



## Ralphamale (May 17, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> According to a passing mention by the Gunt pre-pillstream, a pharmacist accidentally gave her a few different things containing the same NSAID(think ibuprofen) and her kidneys got rekt.
> IIRC her medical care was paid for life and she got a settlement.


That's entirely possible to happen however it seems weird for her kidney's to shit so fast. It would be interesting to know how long the mistake occurred for as if it was a week or two I can't see that solely being the reason for her kidney's failing. Ralph was also fairly shook one day when he got a notice about the hospital wanting money for the care and even cut the court retort stream short so I'm not sure if everything was being covered. Too bad we don't know more details about the prescription mix up as that would shed more light into it.


TriggerMeElmo said:


> Just a slight correction. Alex was Danish Police. Xander wasn't involved for too long on his show even though they were fucking with Kittystyles at the time but because Alex would just run train videos all the fucking time and let people shitpost. Xander was a bit more involved with Metokurist Murdochian but it also had call-ins. Alex was ran off after threats of dox because he showed his physical desktop I believe? Most of these people all parted ways to never be heard from again with the exception of Xander himself.


Alex is a good boy. Was doing good last I conversed with the dude. Was even streaming on Nico for a little bit. Train videos are kino and Kittystyles is a crazy mother fucker.


instythot said:


> So... did Ethan move in with mantsu yet? I can't see him getting approved for a lease with a shit ton of student loan debt and no documented stable income history
> 
> More to my point, what odds do you fellas give on Ethan handling her estate by abandoning her belongings for the landlord to clean up?


Ethan and Pantsu are living in a new rental home and have been for some time now. When Sandra went in for the gallbladder surgery she was already living alone.
He will go collect anything of value from the crack shack such as nora's rabbit dildo and leave the rest for the Russian guy who owns the property.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (May 17, 2021)

Barbarus said:


> Good lmao


fuckin dead lol


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (May 17, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Addressing people bringing up Ralph's dunking on Rand's and Sargon's children.
> 
> The man who's wife died on the stream.me clip was a nobody and Ethan had no business with fucking with him. Ethan doesn't deserve to be given virtue points, this enforces the disgusting behavior online and irl.
> Sargon is a piece of shit, he went on stream accusing Mister Metokur of being a pedophile, doubling down. As the original Internet skeptic, he went on a livestream laughing at the shooting up of YouTube headquarters with his slave Vee. Him baiting Ralph into doing something stupid is more evidence of him sinking at the level of Ralph.
> ...


Soygon of Applebees and the gunt are both fat retards.  Soygon with his _20 year plan™ _as well as Ethan Ralph with him fucking up on a consistent basis.  I think if the gunt does sue the hospital the case will most likely be dismissed.


----------



## lulzkraep (May 17, 2021)

I actually hope the best for him. I am sorry for his loss.


----------



## instythot (May 17, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Ethan and Pantsu are living in a new rental home and have been for some time now. When Sandra went in for the gallbladder surgery she was already living alone.
> He will go collect anything of value from the crack shack such as nora's rabbit dildo and leave the rest for the Russian guy who owns the property.


"Hey baby, wanna cram this thing in your front hole that my ex wife used to stuff herself with because of my tiny cock?"

Yes, that does have the ring of "ralphamale style" to it


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 17, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Alex is a good boy. Was doing good last I conversed with the dude. Was even streaming on Nico for a little bit. Train videos are kino and Kittystyles is a crazy mother fucker.


To be fair I was fine with whatever Alex was doing because people watched or didn't but he was never restrictive with moderation. Turk February also uses train videos on YT but saying ethnic slurs would cause more trouble for obvious reasons. I just thought Alex's streams were boring being he was going at it for like 12+ hours a day and the content was shit (in my opinion) but feel free to disagree. Enraging Ralph to the point where he was taking over the leaderboard was hilarious. 

I mean, fuck, Ralph was even taking issues with TurdFlingingMonkey.


----------



## veri (May 17, 2021)

bajagoogoo said:


> I'm sure he was heartbroken.
> 
> Until his cholesterol soaked brain realized the crack shack was now his.


maybe we'll see a new and upgraded studio in the next Killstream.


----------



## Heckler1 (May 17, 2021)

How often do you think he's going to leverage this to try and guilt trip people?


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (May 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> If Sargon's relative died, I wouldn't feel sorry for him at all. Depending on the circumstances, I might feel bad for his relative. It's not mutually exclusive. My main point was "sucks for Sandra, I'm not making those dark jokes neither will I condemn it, but I don't feel a bit of sympathy for the gunt". Part of me feels pretty bad for her since I've had relatives fucked over by harsh and nasty hospital staff, that's why out of all things, I'm happy to give gunty the benefit of the doubt here.


When it comes to Ralph's miscarriage comment, the only person I feel sorry for is Sargon's wife. That and their children. She didn't do anything wrong to illicit that comment, and it genuinely did hurt her as far as we know. Her children lost a sibling.

Sargon on the other hand didn't care. The offense that was made in Sargon's eyes was not Ralph mocking his unborn child. It was him and Jim shitting on his "accomplishments" as a political figure. Plus he has said and done just as many bad things as well. When you challenge Sargon you deserve to suffer for it in his mind, which he will then relish in.

Same thing applies to Ralph and his mom. I have sympathy for his brother and friends of his mom. But I have no sympathy for Ralph. If this was somebody he had a grudge against he would use it as ammunition against them. Plus he didn't really care about her. He used her for what he needed, and now he is only using her death to get sympathy for himself. That and because it's what a normal, non-psychopath does.


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


And so Mamma Ralph joins Allah for her allotment of 40 virgins, and freedom from her son, the living Gunt. Inshallah


----------



## HaloTragedyJT (May 17, 2021)

Will there be TTS at the Funeral? Put a GoPro on her head and keep it going/streaming from the Wake until it loses power/connection underground. $5 TTS.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 17, 2021)

HaloTragedyJT said:


> Will there be TTS at the Funeral? Put a GoPro on her head and keep it going/streaming from the Wake until it loses power/connection underground. $5 TTS.


Sir this is not IP2, TTS is tacky and in bad taste. There will be a soundboard and the priest will give a solemn shout out to the podcast gang gang


----------



## HaloTragedyJT (May 17, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Sir this is not IP2, TTS is tacky and in bad taste. There will be a soundboard and the priest will give a solemn shout out to the podcast gang gang


We need the crossover between IP2 raiding the funeral and The Gunt defending his dead mother's honor with violence.


----------



## Wonder Boy (May 17, 2021)

rip, who'll gunty steal pills from now?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 17, 2021)

Wonder Boy said:


> rip, who'll gunty steal pills from now?


Quack doctors that he shops around for will fill that role. Or street dealers. He could easily lie and say he's trying to detox, convince some asshole with a prescription pad to give him benzos and be on his way.


----------



## Doctor Ivo Robotnik Sr. (May 17, 2021)

While it's sad for anyone to lose their mom how much do you really care if you were never there for her?


----------



## Wonder Boy (May 17, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Quack doctors that he shops around for will fill that role. Or street dealers. He could easily lie and say he's trying to detox, convince some asshole with a prescription pad to give him benzos and be on his way.


having to source new suppliers will probably help pry his gunted ass off the couch too, are we gonna see a new lean, mean ralph trashed on dodgy pharmas from this point on?


----------



## GL09 (May 17, 2021)

HaloTragedyJT said:


> We need the crossover between IP2 raiding the funeral and The Gunt defending his dead mother's honor with violence.


Well Baked and Ralph go way back and he already has experience crashing funerals.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Evan is being cared for by the state because of his disability. The Ralph family are mostly welfare niggers but for different reasons.


Don’t you dare insult Ronnie like that. He moved to Canada to mooch off us leafs


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (May 17, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> Losing a parent is universally sad. That said, Sandra had been in bad health for a long time and Ethan usually acted like she was a burden to him. Then I hear that he couldn't let go of his autistic Internet belief system long enough to be with her while she's dying. If things transpired how he says, which unfortunately does sound very believable with our healthcare system, then that adds an extra level of suck to the death, as well as a direct external target for Ralph's bitterness. But I'm not going to steep myself in sentimentalities feeling bad for a guy who had plenty of opportunities to be with his mother taking her to and being with her at dialysis appointments, but continuously chose not too because it was too much of a chore for him.
> 
> RIP Sandra, fuck Ralph


Those are my thoughts exactly, in my view it looks like Ralph did not do enough to help her, some can argue that he may have done things behind the scenes to help her but I don't think that is the case. What sort of child would tell their own mother to get an uber since they are fucked up on pills and alcohol, what sort of child would put his petty internet squabbles before his own parent. Ralph has been selfish and could have looked after properly.

It is not him I feel sorry for but his mother, others may have their own opinion in regards to her and say since she gave birth to the gunt and he was a shitty person then she must have been a shitty person herself. Unfortunately that is not always the case, people are independent regardless of how they are raised if it is in a persons nature then they would be a shitty person.

In times like these we should show restraint to her, not too Ralph since I know he will milk his mothers death, after all we don't know everything that went on with the family, and sometimes there is more behind the scenes that no one knows about except for a few select people

RIP Sandra and fuck you Ralph, you should have looked after her better

In times like these despite our thoughts on Ralph, we should show restraint and compassion not for Ralph but for his mother


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 17, 2021)

HaloTragedyJT said:


> We need the crossover between IP2 raiding the funeral and The Gunt defending his dead mother's honor with violence.


It would be the same four songs over and over again.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 17, 2021)

Damn, that sucks. Useless sack of crap or not, that's a tough thing to go through


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 17, 2021)

The Demon Baby said:


> Ade isn't a witch is she?  I think she dropped a curse on him.  I wonder what will happen next week?


Ade isn't just a witch, she's a hag.  She even formed a coven with the Tachy who is also a hag.  They 100% have been putting evil curses on Ralph and his Gunt.  Probably formed a pentagram with ass napkins or something.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (May 17, 2021)

GUNT DOWN


----------



## Rekkington (May 17, 2021)

Guys, this is important:
*I am Ethan Ralph's mom, and I am in Hell.*


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 17, 2021)

Losing both of your parents in three years is fucking tough, Ralph deserves some sympathy for that at least.

Is it the case that because Ralph didn't get a vaccine he couldn't see his dying parent? Fuck me, what a retard he is - good job Ralph, bet you won't regret that for the rest of yours days...


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (May 17, 2021)

Tranny Dick Noballs said:


> And so Mamma Ralph joins Allah for her allotment of 40 virgins, and freedom from her son, the living Gunt. Inshallah


I’d like to see Elliot Rodgers face when he’s finally received his state heaven mandated girlfriend.


----------



## STN (May 17, 2021)

His mom died, leave him be.


----------



## Festivus (May 17, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Dat inheritance thou for The Kill Report App


You're forgetting there is a lien on the Crack Shack so he's more likely to inherit debt than any sort of meaningful inheritance.

Edit: I just realized that in some states you can't even occupy the house until the debt is fully paid but I don't know enough about his state's statutes to confirm that's the case for him. That's of course in the case that he inherits it through the will and does not already have his name attached to the property in some form of ownership. If his name is already on those papers he's not gonna have a good time so neither situation is ideal.


----------



## Gunt of the Litter (May 17, 2021)

Rip Mama Gunt. No-one deserves to have son like Ralph. I hope the only thing Ralph inherits is debt.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2021)

Rest in ass napkins.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (May 17, 2021)

RIP Ethan's mom.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Archive of basketball Americans pissing on Sandra's ashes thread. It is getting deleted. Unlike Sandra Ralph you will be missed. RIP little buddy.
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/ePM8p


I was about to say that all this thread was missing was 'ding dong the witch is dead' memes.

Pretty ghoulish, guess we can't say we're better than MyDeathSpace anymore.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 17, 2021)

YARRRRR MATEYS I just got back from plundering alogs.theguntretort.com and will like the dedicate this stolen video to @RichardRApe's lost thread https://archive.md/ePM8p






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 17, 2021)

Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> YARRRRR MATEYS I just got back from plundering alogs.theguntretort.com and will like the dedicate this stolen video to @RichardRApe's lost thread https://archive.md/ePM8p
> View attachment 2178525
> View attachment 2178527


Yeah that's as pathetic as I thought it would be.


Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> Hey Ralph remember when you made fun of Sargon's and Rand's dead children? Hope you aren't crying to Gator because if he was smart he's recording it for blackmail just like you did


I need to see this shit, because I only halfway believe this.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 17, 2021)

I fucked her.


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Id imagine it would be to inform everyone why he is about to be missing for an undisclosed amount of time.


I'll be surprised if he lasts a week.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (May 17, 2021)

I keep thinking more and more about it. Why did you not just take the shots, I don't think you were the type to think they were actually secret microchips to track you or anything. Why not just do it to be with your mom more, you know more than any of us here about her health and we already had an idea she was bad off before the fall. People thinking how they didn't get to see their parents one last time already eats them up when it was a sudden death with no warning but I can't imagine it when you had a chance to see her daily for hours (Let's face it, you kinda had a lot of free time on your hands) and not doing it. I simply can't imagine that feeling man. I'd say not to let it get to you too much but nobody has the will power to not let it effect you.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 17, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I need to see this shit, because I only halfway believe this.


Here is the one where he threatens Rand with the tape of him crying over his wife's miscarriage. Sargon's kid was on stream don't remember which one



https://archive.ph/oxhVh


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 17, 2021)

His mother lived as her son, a degenerate shitty parent.


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 17, 2021)

Ordinarily I'd feel bad about the situation because obviously we all know how crushing it is/would be to us to lose a parent, but at the same time I know personally if I, for example, knocked up some dumb barely legal girl well over a decade my junior who trusted me, proceeded to try to coerce her into an exploitative sexual relationship with some mentally compromised deviant who couldn't be trusted around children, then essentially abandoned her and my unborn child to bang said mentally compromised deviant, I'd be so ashamed and disgusted with myself I wouldn't even be able to sleep at night or look in a mirror, no matter how much whiskey I drank.

Asking one's self how a normal person would feel if their mother died and assuming that's how it is for Ralph would be kind of like when vegetarians ask "How would you feel if that was you?!" in relation to slaughtering animals...I'm sure it would suck, but so would standing around in a field all day doing absolutely nothing but eating grass and shitting all over myself, or eating my own children, or chasing around the other occupants of my enclosure trying to peck them to death because they have a spot of blood on them. Their ideal existence would already seem hellish to a human.

My point is when you're dealing with animals that know nothing but consuming, rutting, and fighting you can't expect logic or empathy to translate on a 1 to 1 basis, so I honestly can't even tell if I should feel pity.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

Festivus said:


> You're forgetting there is a lien on the Crack Shack so he's more likely to inherit debt than any sort of meaningful inheritance.
> 
> Edit: I just realized that in some states you can't even occupy the house until the debt is fully paid but I don't know enough about his state's statutes to confirm that's the case for him. That's of course in the case that he inherits it through the will and does not already have his name attached to the property in some form of ownership. If his name is already on those papers he's not gonna have a good time so neither situation is ideal.


They were renting the original crack shack plus debt can’t be inherited unless Ethan signs for it. If the bank reads this thread then they know all they need to get their money from Ralph is to take him out and get him hammered with some makers


----------



## Festivus (May 17, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> They were renting the original crack shack plus debt can’t be inherited unless Ethan signs for it. If the bank reads this thread then they know all they need to get their money from Ralph is to take him out and get him hammered with some makers


From what I remember the bank had to put a lien on it because they weren't making mortgage payments, I don't think it was a rental situation. What I'm saying is is that he's most likely going to be left with the option of letting the bank take the Crack Shack or assuming the debt himself. My response was more about pointing this out to dispel any sort of narrative that the Gunt would benefit from his mom's death financially. What I'm wondering about is potential medical bills and funeral expenses but then again he is white trash who had his dad's wake at a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

Festivus said:


> What I'm saying is is that he's most likely going to be left with the option of letting the bank take the Crack Shack or assuming the debt himself.


Didn't some Russian guy buy the house after it went into foreclosure and then was renting to him and Mamma Ralph?
Edit: Found it!


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

Festivus said:


> he is white trash who had his dad's wake at a Mexican restaurant.


It’s what Ronnie what have wanted. Served by spics one last time.


----------



## Spatula (May 17, 2021)

RIP.
May she rest peacefully.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 17, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> I honestly can't even tell if I should feel pity.



You can, but it would be a waste of time.

These people are horrible.


----------



## Cup Noodle (May 17, 2021)

Rip Ralphamama.  I'll mourn with you Ralph.


Spoiler: Mourning supplies


----------



## HarveySperg41 (May 17, 2021)

Boyfriend Coefficient said:


> Here is the one where he threatens Rand with the tape of him crying over his wife's miscarriage. Sargon's kid was on stream don't remember which one
> View attachment 2178579
> https://archive.ph/oxhVh


There goes my sympathy for Ralph.


----------



## Neil (May 17, 2021)

I haven't really read up on this thread since it began, but I wonder how much she knew about Ralph's exploits.
Did she know she'd be a grandmother to the bastard child of a mentally-ill 18 year old freshly graduated from high school girl, conceived during revenge sex and recorded for the entire internet to watch?

She had to have known about Ralph's gay little same-sex cohabitation with Andy. I can't imagine how Ralph broke the news of him getting divorced from the would-be doctor(?) he was married to for cheating on her with some random Tennessee hooker.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 17, 2021)

*Andy Warski dropped an Ethan update:
Ethan is not coming back for two to three weeks, he has ZERO access to the Internet.*

You can see it really hit the guntverse, Twisted Minds viewership can't break 120 viewers. As low as 78 viewers, the kill report audience is not taking it very well.


----------



## The Demon Baby (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ade isn't just a witch, she's a hag.  She even formed a coven with the Tachy who is also a hag.  They 100% have been putting evil curses on Ralph and his Gunt.  Probably formed a pentagram with ass napkins or something.


My prediction for next week:

- Ralph will cry about his mom in front of Pantsu
- Pantsu will interpret this as weakness and lose all attraction towards him
- Pantsu will start cucking him with black guys from the neighborhood in their own apartment
- Ralph will refuse to perform cleanup duty...at first
- He will have a big glob of bull cum in his beard on the next Killstream 

SCREENSHOT THIS.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

FlimsyFever said:


> His mom died, leave him be.


I've been thinking,  despite my harshness i am strangely optimistic about ralphs guture. if he does read this unwisely ill say, prove everyone wrong by actually no longer being a piggy ethan, walk upright and join the human race. 


The Demon Baby said:


> My prediction for next week:
> 
> - Ralph will cry about his mom in front of Pantsu
> - Pantsu will interpret this as weakness and lose all attraction towards him
> ...


thats cheating youre from the future.


----------



## The Demon Baby (May 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> I've been thinking,  despite my harshness i am strangely optimistic about ralphs guture.


You misspelled 'Gunture.'



RickestRickCriminal said:


> *Andy Warski dropped an Ethan update:
> Ethan is not coming back for two to three weeks, he has ZERO access to the Internet.*
> 
> You can see it really hit the guntverse, Twisted Minds viewership can't break 120 viewers. As low as 78 viewers, the kill report audience is not taking it very well.


How the fuck does he "not have access" to the internet?  He has a fucking phone and a data plan.  Did Pantsu lock him in the cuck shed and line the walls with tin foil or something?


----------



## GuntN7 (May 17, 2021)

The Demon Baby said:


> Did Pantsu lock him in the cuck shed and line the walls with tin foil or something?


I am relaying information from an Aderrall addict that happens to be Ethan's number one yes man.
To be fair, gator is an expert in tin foil geometry and Panstu is sick in the head.


----------



## Fslur (May 17, 2021)

Someone is streaming as Sandra on Bitwave rn
Which reminded me a billion years ago in internet time, someone made a Twitter account with her name followed me. I showed Ralph and the weirdest thing is he said he *ignored it*.

It’s hard to remember that Ralph who could ignore  who could joke around, who left chat completely unmoderated. Not the one that is so obsessed he needs people to guard his feelings on chat comments.

Just think the contrast of 2018 Ralph vs 2021 is very sad.


----------



## Yet Another Wanker (May 17, 2021)

Please for the Love of God Ralph don't hit the booze. We here at Pedophile Farms/ Broke Dick Farms are here for ya buddy


----------



## High Tea (May 17, 2021)

Neil said:


> I haven't really read up on this thread since it began, but I wonder how much she knew about Ralph's exploits.
> Did she know she'd be a grandmother to the bastard child of a mentally-ill 18 year old freshly graduated from high school girl, conceived during revenge sex and recorded for the entire internet to watch?


Mrs. Vickers said she spoke with Ralph's mother about the situation in the September 8, 2020 video of Godwinson interviewing the Vickers family.  Referenced in the Gunt forum starting here.   


RickestRickCriminal said:


> *Andy Warski dropped an Ethan update:
> Ethan is not coming back for two to three weeks, he has ZERO access to the Internet.*
> 
> You can see it really hit the guntverse, Twisted Minds viewership can't break 120 viewers. As low as 78 viewers, the kill report audience is not taking it very well.


He's in his new place, why wouldn't he have internet access when he has for weeks?  Were things in his mom's name so they have to move?  Why not have Gator keep the seat warm?  People get out of habits in that amount of time.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Someone is streaming as Sandra on Bitwave rn
> Which reminded me a billion years ago in internet time, someone made a Twitter account with her name followed me. I showed Ralph and the weirdest thing is he said he *ignored it*.
> 
> It’s hard to remember that Ralph who could ignore  who could joke around, who left chat completely unmoderated. Not the one that is so obsessed he needs people to guard his feelings on chat comments.
> ...


2 time Obama voter and basically a white negro is the leader of the dissident right.


----------



## Iamthatis (May 17, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> *Andy Warski dropped an Ethan update:
> Ethan is not coming back for two to three weeks, he has ZERO access to the Internet.*
> 
> You can see it really hit the guntverse, Twisted Minds viewership can't break 120 viewers. As low as 78 viewers, the kill report audience is not taking it very well.


If he takes that long of a break his audience will dissolve away.  Retort Aborted?  Was Sandra the final sacrifice for the harvest?


----------



## Cup Noodle (May 17, 2021)

The Demon Baby said:


> My prediction for next week:
> 
> - Ralph will cry about his mom in front of Pantsu
> - Pantsu will interpret this as weakness and lose all attraction towards him
> ...


The only time a man is allowed to cry is when his Mama dies.  If Pantsu doesn't get that Ralph should take her to the Ghetto in the middle of the night and leave her there, or bring her to my place.  I'm into anime too so it could be a good match. I'll douche all of the Gunt juice out of her and beat her into being a good housewife.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 17, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Why not have Gator keep the seat warm? People get out of habits in that amount of time.


That's the smart thing, but he's probably afraid Gator will do too good of a job and people will realize they don't even like Ralph.


Iamthatis said:


> If he takes that long of a break his audience will dissolve away. Retort Aborted? Was Sandra the final sacrifice for the harvest?


If he goes for 3 weeks there's going to be at least 50% of his remaining loser audience will create new watching/listening habits. Sandra's late term abortion and offering to the demon baby.


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 17, 2021)

High Tea said:


> He's in his new place, why wouldn't he have internet access when he has for weeks?  Were things in his mom's name so they have to move?  Why not have Gator keep the seat warm?  People get out of habits in that amount of time.


Ralph is a piece of shit. No way is he going to let the dead mama pity money dry up by staying away that long.

He's either crawled his fat ass into a bottle or will stay away because nobody believes his horseshit. 

Away from the Internet. Fuck off with that weak shit, Ralph.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 17, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Quack doctors that he shops around for will fill that role. Or street dealers. He could easily lie and say he's trying to detox, convince some asshole with a prescription pad to give him benzos and be on his way.


Having a dead family member will net you benzos with most doctors. Ralph could actually get himself a prescription if he went to a doctor or clinic somewhere and not pay a shitload per pill.


Mr E. Grifter said:


> Losing both of your parents in three years is fucking tough, Ralph deserves some sympathy for that at least.
> 
> Is it the case that because Ralph didn't get a vaccine he couldn't see his dying parent? Fuck me, what a retard he is - good job Ralph, bet you won't regret that for the rest of yours days...


Yes, because he had some petty faggy vendetta about a politician not wearing a mask Ralph thinks covid is dumb so refuses to get the vaccine and is why he was not allowed to visit her at the new care center his mother was transferred to. It is 100% Ralph's fault that he was not there with Sandra during her final hours and let her lay there dying all alone in sadness and sorrow wishing she could see her baby boy one more time but no Ralph's pride is too high and fuck that politician for not following rules they set. All because Ralph is too retarded to know politicians never follow the rules they set themselves even if the rule is for the greater good.



RickestRickCriminal said:


> *Andy Warski dropped an Ethan update:
> Ethan is not coming back for two to three weeks, he has ZERO access to the Internet.*
> 
> You can see it really hit the guntverse, Twisted Minds viewership can't break 120 viewers. As low as 78 viewers, the kill report audience is not taking it very well.


And this message exchange was over discord. Ralph is reading every fucking word typed here in a drunken pilled out haze yelling at Pantsu to BRING ME ANOTHA JUAN GAWD DIMMIT! DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM BITCH!?


RichardRApe said:


> That's the smart thing, but he's probably afraid Gator will do too good of a job and people will realize they don't even like Ralph.
> 
> If he goes for 3 weeks there's going to be at least 50% of his remaining loser audience will create new watching/listening habits. Sandra's late term abortion and offering to the demon baby.
> View attachment 2178935


So we couldn't abort the retort but Sandra could....
He's going to come back and be streaming to fifty people a night and now watch the network be delayed for a month. Gator and the other retarded co hosts covering would be his best move however to Ralph there is no Kill Report without GUUUUUUUUUUUUNT.



bajagoogoo said:


> Ralph is a piece of shit. No way is he going to let the dead mama pity money dry up by staying away that long.
> 
> He's either crawled his fat ass into a bottle or will stay away because nobody believes his horseshit.
> 
> Away from the Internet. Fuck off with that weak shit, Ralph.


Unbelievable he never put his dono links under the death announcement. He'll cry on his first show back or some shit to ensure the pity is milked from all the cows.


----------



## Neil (May 17, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> *Andy Warski dropped an Ethan update:
> Ethan is not coming back for two to three weeks, he has ZERO access to the Internet.*
> 
> You can see it really hit the guntverse, Twisted Minds viewership can't break 120 viewers. As low as 78 viewers, the kill report audience is not taking it very well.


Oh fuck, maybe Ethan will actually be there for Xander's birth instead of getting hammered with his pedo gf and streaming to 50 people.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (May 17, 2021)

High Tea said:


> He's in his new place, why wouldn't he have internet access when he has for weeks?  Were things in his mom's name so they have to move?  Why not have Gator keep the seat warm?  People get out of habits in that amount of time.



Hey, maybe that's it. Maybe it's not that he's a small, cruel, and petty man who didn't even pop in to see his dying mother because it meant getting a vaccine he's not getting for the dumbest possible reason, but maybe it's that he couldn't leave because he knew when she died the bailiffs would be on there way and he's preparing for his own Ruby Ridge.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Gator and the other retarded co hosts covering would be his best move however to Ralph there is no Kill Report without GUUUUUUUUUUUUNT.


Gator now is your chance to strike. Don’t miss.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 17, 2021)

Neil said:


> Oh fuck, maybe Ethan will actually be there for Xander's birth instead of getting hammered with his pedo gf and streaming to 50 people.


Only if Ralph brings Faith's belongings.  That Disney world suit case meant a lot to her and it's not fair that Ethan has gifted her stuff to Mantsu.



Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Gator now is your chance to strike. Don’t miss.


He's weak Gator, the Kill Report is in your grasp!


----------



## Disheveled Human (May 17, 2021)

My theory is he is gonna binge out on booze and pills after the funeral arrangements are set and then his comeback stream is gonna be filled with pity donations to make up for the excess substance abuse that occurred during his hiatus.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Gator now is your chance to strike. Don’t miss.


so i was curious was gaytors response to this whole thing was:


fucking based, a "yeah sure hmu well talk fuck whatever bro" and then the immediate next tweet is just him back at inane anime facts and posting about femboys.

edit forgot kaz and gator just having more emotion talking about chani's voice being faked, i dont know what a chani is in this context apparently might be a korean idol. maybe the dune character?


----------



## Troutsmacked (May 17, 2021)

I hope she went without ever discovering the full scope of degenerate retardation that is her son's life.

RIP Mama Ralph.


----------



## fuck master (May 17, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


i fucked her


----------



## Vetti (May 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> so i was curious was gaytors response to this whole thing was:
> View attachment 2179081
> fucking based, a "yeah sure hmu well talk fuck whatever bro" and then the immediate next tweet is just him back at inane anime facts and posting about femboys.
> 
> edit forgot kaz and gator just having more emotion talking about chani's voice being faked, i dont know what a chani is in this context apparently might be a korean idol. maybe the dune character?


I was expecting Gator to go crazy calling out our tasteless responses to the death. Glad to see he's enjoying himself.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 17, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I was expecting Gator to go crazy calling out our tasteless responses to the death. Glad to see he's enjoying himself.


"call me when youre the one six feet under and i can finally rebuild this dying brand fatass, some dork made a continuity error on some nip toon i gotta go"   - gaytor


----------



## Cup Noodle (May 17, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> so i was curious was gaytors response to this whole thing was:
> View attachment 2179081
> fucking based, a "yeah sure hmu well talk fuck whatever bro" and then the immediate next tweet is just him back at inane anime facts and posting about femboys.
> 
> edit forgot kaz and gator just having more emotion talking about chani's voice being faked, i dont know what a chani is in this context apparently might be a korean idol. maybe the dune character?


If you only surround yourself with "friends" that you can use, you will end up with only "friends" that can use you too.  My prediction is that Gator knows that it is only a matter of time before Ralph implodes and is only hanging around to stay relevant until he inherits the Gunt's throne.  As far as I'm concerned, Gator is much more entertaining than Ralph when he isn't brown nosing and Gatortime has shown that he can put on a damn fine show.  Ralph has devolved into spending half of the show self aggrandizing and the worse part is when Ralph and Warski get together to jerk each other off.  Flamenco did good going solo.  I always catch his PISS streams and I'm always entertained by that beautiful autist.  I listen to a Killstream every now and then when I run out of other content.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 17, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> If you only surround yourself with "friends" that you can use, you will end up with only "friends" that can use you too.  My prediction is that Gator knows that it is only a matter of time before Ralph implodes and is only hanging around to stay relevant until he inherits the Gunt's throne.  As far as I'm concerned, Gator is much more entertaining than Ralph when he isn't brown nosing and Gatortime has shown that he can put on a damn fine show.  Ralph has devolved into spending half of the show self aggrandizing and the worse part is when Ralph and Warski get together to jerk each other off.  Flamenco did good going solo.  I always catch his PISS streams and I'm always entertained by that beautiful autist.  I listen to a Killstream every now and then when I run out of other content.


Yep for going solo Flam and Dingo stand above the rest. Doesn’t CWC try to pull a chaggot /Baked and do irl streams and picking up chicks but he fails. And Rand seems to stream 23/24 hours of the day on TLCs “My Petrol Huffing Life”


----------



## L. Duse (May 17, 2021)

albert chan said:


> >when you realize that your mom is three years younger than Ethan’s mom


We all seen pictures of Sandra. She looks 10 to 20 years older than her actual age, speaking as someone who knows people of that age.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 17, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I was expecting Gator to go crazy calling out our tasteless responses to the death. Glad to see he's enjoying himself.



I don't enjoy her death so much as honestly wonder why anyone would care. Ethan doesn't so why should anyone else?


----------



## Cup Noodle (May 18, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Yep for going solo Flam and Dingo stand above the rest. Doesn’t CWC try to pull a chaggot /Baked and do irl streams and picking up chicks but he fails. And Rand seems to stream 23/24 hours of the day on TLCs “My Petrol Huffing Life”


I knew of Dingo even before I knew of the killstream because I used to hang out in those kind of circles.  Dingo as a person is fine, but as a content creator he is pretty meh.  As far as I can tell Dingo will latch onto anyone who will give him some recognition.  He jives pretty well with Larry though and that is always entertaining.  CWC is a beta cuck trying too hard to become a Chad.  When California eventually sluffs off of the continental U.S. I hope he goes with it.  I love Rand.  He is the spergiest of spergs and as a sperg myself I hold him dear to my heart despite his faults.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (May 18, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Gator is much more entertaining than Ralph when he isn't brown nosing and Gatortime has shown that he can put on a damn fine show.


I wanna know what fucking version of Gatortime you’re watching because his show is fucking awful. Nothing but piss-warm takes, autistic jokes, and Metokur larping.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 18, 2021)

*Brooooootal*


----------



## Cup Noodle (May 18, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> I wanna know what fucking version of Gatortime you’re watching because his show is fucking awful. Nothing but piss-warm takes, autistic jokes, and Metokur larping.


Maybe that's the kind of thing I'm into.  It's better than listening to Ralph take every opportunity to try to boost his ego with his lackeys falling in lock step.  Go Gunt Guard in the superchats.  I used to be a Killstream fan.  Ethan has become too egotistical for me to take seriously anymore.


----------



## Decoy St. Chum (May 18, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.


"everything good about me is because of her"
...so nothing?


----------



## MeltyTW (May 18, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> If you only surround yourself with "friends" that you can use, you will end up with only "friends" that can use you too.  My prediction is that Gator knows that it is only a matter of time before Ralph implodes and is only hanging around to stay relevant until he inherits the Gunt's throne.  As far as I'm concerned, Gator is much more entertaining than Ralph when he isn't brown nosing and Gatortime has shown that he can put on a damn fine show.  Ralph has devolved into spending half of the show self aggrandizing and the worse part is when Ralph and Warski get together to jerk each other off.  Flamenco did good going solo.  I always catch his PISS streams and I'm always entertained by that beautiful autist.  I listen to a Killstream every now and then when I run out of other content.


oh shit a gaytor viewer, i might owe gaytor an apology assuming his 8chan fans were him



BigBussyBoss said:


> "everything good about me is because of her"
> ...so nothing?


maybe hes implying sandra groomed him into being a perfect lolcow to laugh at knowing its the best she could do to salvage him


----------



## Keranu (May 18, 2021)

I know these are terrible times and all, but I have to point out that Ralph could pass as his mom's alcoholic trucker boyfriend here.

I've calculated before that Ralph roughly ages (physically) one year every three months. Gonna look rough when he comes out of this hiatus.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 18, 2021)




----------



## AltisticRight (May 18, 2021)

Wonder Boy said:


> rip, who'll gunty steal pills from now?







Fslur said:


> Just think the contrast of 2018 Ralph vs 2021 is very sad.
> View attachment 2178882


Leader of the alt-right?  This is fucking pathetic, who wants to claim themselves to be the leader of a pack of feral wiggers?


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (May 18, 2021)

This is legit kinda sad. Gunt may be a shit but losing your mom is a harsh poison to swallow. 
Rest in peace, Mama Ralph.


----------



## Concho Pete (May 18, 2021)

Both my parents are older than she was. If you live near your parents make sure to visit them often fellas.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 18, 2021)

We need to start a kickstarter to fund the automation of Mama Ralph, so that Xander, her grandson can live inside of her ass (life-sustaing) and pilot her like a robot. He can make her perform wild blowbangs at high speed. . . . Maximum torque. 

Consider this: Mama Ralph is reanimated and shrunken down to the size of an ant and forced to live inside of Xander's ass. (This is probably closer to reality). She can control him like a robot using a series of switches and levers. She can be wired into his nervous system through the bloodvessels inside of his ass, and Xander's own necked can have many mechanical plugs installed like in the matrix and he synchronizes with The Wired, controlling it, like a robot.


----------



## Revo (May 18, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Ethan Ralph is an example on why abortion should be legal.
> 
> I have absolutely no sympathy for him or his whore mother. I'm glad the bitch is dead and I would gladly dance and piss on her corpse for giving birth to a parasite piece of shit like Ethan Ralph.


Congrats for making Ralph more likeable.


----------



## Keranu (May 18, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> We need to start a kickstarter to fund the automation of Mama Ralph, so that Xander, her grandson can live inside of her ass (life-sustaing) and pilot her like a robot. He can make her perform wild blowbangs at high speed. . . . Maximum torque.
> 
> Consider this: Mama Ralph is reanimated and shrunken down to the size of an ant and forced to live inside of Xander's ass. (This is probably closer to reality). She can control him like a robot using a series of switches and levers. She can be wired into his nervous system through the bloodvessels inside of his ass, and Xander's own necked can have many mechanical plugs installed like in the matrix and he synchronizes with The Wired, controlling it, like a robot.


Not gonna lie bro, I have no idea where you're coming from on this one.

But I appreciate the creative thought.


----------



## not william stenchever (May 18, 2021)

With every post filled with a healthy respect for the dead and well wishes towards the gunt, I must remind myself that Ethan is a piece of shit who would be grave dancing if one of his many enemies lost their mother instead.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 18, 2021)

Keranu said:


> I know these are terrible times and all, but I have to point out that Ralph could pass as his mom's alcoholic trucker boyfriend here.


That’s an insult to truck drivers. They may be fat by driving all day and eating cheap fast food but they are no where near Gunt fat


----------



## Chris Chad (May 18, 2021)

As much as I don't like Ralph, if his mom did die or have her lifespan shorted because of the hospital fucking up, I hope he sues the shit out of them and wins. That's not something anyone should ever have to experience going through.
With all of that said; Ralph, you are a fucking loser faggot to let your "political convictions" LARP stop you from seeing your last remaining parent in the hospital. I'm as vaccine skeptical as most, but putting your own health over giving your dying mother any comfort by being near her child in her last days is a truly sick thing to do. Whenever you inevitably read this as you do with everything on this board, remember that it wasn't the government or the hospital preventing you from seeing your mother in her last few days, it was your pigheaded ego and how you love to pretend like you've ever had principles in your life outside of being a fat alcoholic.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 18, 2021)

Some people here are being f-slurs about making fun of Ralph's dead mom, no matter how funny the joke is.
Some of you are so desperate to dunk on Ralph  you would besmirch the name of a woman who did nothing other than take care of her felon son cause that will totally show Ralph and isn't something he was expecting AMIRIGHT?!

What THOSE DIRTY ALAWGZ don't realize is this is losing a parent! This is different than making fun of some kind of pain that everyone goes through like losing a child, this is losing a PARENT! This is something very few if any people will ever experience and deserves people showing up and shaming others who would stoop so low as to mock such a rare tragedy. It is especially shocking that it came out of NOWHERE! I mean I for one could not foresee a woman who is on dialysis for multiple years passing away durring a time we are in a pandemic and all businesses are acting like retards. Surely a city with one of the best medical facilities in the united states is to blame for purposely giving momma Ralph the wrong drugs for YEARS and then waxing the floor to make her slip and fall and put her in a coma to own the right, trigger the right!

In all honesty this sucks. Ralph will use this to grift and get victim points and other than Ralph's mom feeding his Xanax addiction, she really did nothing to deserve any scorn.

*Ralph, don't pretend you gave a shit about her.* _You were an asshole who threw tantrums about driving her to her dialysis appointments, you stole drugs from her, you never helped around the house, you didn't pay any bills or even offer to help remove the lien on your mothers home, you ramped up your antics knowing full well there would be blow back against you family who did nothing to deserve attacks you courted, you refused to get the vaccine to be with your mother in person, you aired her (or lied about) her medical issues to the world and made a spectacle of her last moments. When she wasn't in the hospital you stayed locked in your room and isolated yourself away from your mother, telling girlfriends that she had her own "private wing" of the house. _

Ralph will pretend to mourn and give a shit for pity but in reality he is on hiatus because the process of closing out the estate of the deceased is a long and painful process with a high learning curve that only got steeper with government offices moving at a snails pace because covid and a government worker gets off to doing the absolute least amount of work they can at the tax payers expense. Ralph will not think about his disabled brother who his mother took care of even in her poor health. He will not be concerned about equal distribution of assets, he is gonna snatch up that executor-ship and take everything he can while hoping his disabled brother is too retarded to figure out how to sue Ralph for stealing estate funds. What will be interesting is all of the big ALAWGZ trying to put Ralph in jail at all costs will most likely be able to get traction here reporting him to the commissioner of accounts for even the smallest accounting issues on what momma Ralph owed. Ralph will most likely be an idiot and try and save money by doing it himself when he should be hiring a lawyer and setting up an estate LLC account ASAP.

She deserved better than a felon son who squandered his second chance at success by being a petty drug addict retard. You treated her like garbage. You blamed everyone else for the obvious foreseeable passing instead of looking at what you could of done to prolong her life or at the very least make her time on Earth more comfortable. You put yourself first every time and she let you because what other hope did she have for her convicted felon son being able to have a stable income? She would of gave her life for you, don't say you would do the same because you couldn't be bothered to take a vaccine for her because you needed to own the libs, trigger the libs!

Are ya winning Ralph?


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 18, 2021)

I just realized something, Ralph is a convicted felon which disqualifies him from being an executor and his brother (as far as I know) is mentally disabled so that disqualifies him from being executor of the estate. On top of that the executor has to be someone who lives in the same state so he can't ask e-friends to do it for him. 

Well, this makes a messy situation messier. Anyone know if Sandra had a will? If so it should be registered with the city.
This is honestly a really bad scenerio and I highly doubt that Ralph was preparing for her final days to ease the transition.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 18, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> With every post filled with a healthy respect for the dead and well wishes towards the gunt, I must remind myself that Ethan is a piece of shit who would be grave dancing if one of his many enemies lost their mother instead.


he wouldnt even do that, hed cowardly stow away one of his enemy's moms dying until he can pull it out in a less optically fucked time like the cowardly little soy filled piggy bitch he is.



George Cuckzunian said:


> I just realized something, Ralph is a convicted felon which disqualifies him from being an executor and his brother (as far as I know) is mentally disabled so that disqualifies him from being executor of the estate. On top of that the executor has to be someone who lives in the same state so he can't ask e-friends to do it for him.
> 
> Well, this makes a messy situation messier. Anyone know if Sandra had a will? If so it should be registered with the city.
> This is honestly a really bad scenerio and I highly doubt that Ralph was preparing for her final days to ease the transition.


i will personally oversee all of mamaralph's stuff for ethan since im close by. hmu ralph.



George Cuckzunian said:


> I mean I for one could not foresee a woman who is on dialysis for multiple years passing away durring a time we are in a pandemic and all businesses are acting like retards. Surely a city with one of the best medical facilities in the united states is to blame for purposely giving momma Ralph the wrong drugs for YEARS and then waxing the floor to make her slip and fall and put her in a coma to own the right, trigger the right!


its weird to me that were just supposed to accept ralph's version of events without question. it just seems really weird that mr walk to your life saving treatment has not one not two  but three outs behind the scenes but all the actions he discussed himself taking publicly were:

1. denying mamaralph the ability to be transferred to a facility that can help her more because hed either have to get the jab or not visit,

2. not getting the jab when they moved her anyway

hes saying the initial visit was cause by their fuck up with meds, that her need for more intensive care was caused by another fuck up on their part, and then finally he alleged she's only in the new facility out of spite or incompetence on their part despite really only taking issue with him not being able to cough a disease designed to kill her specifically basically onto her face and possibly infecting others like her, for which he was willing to deny getting her more care that she needed. idk if you could get away with inventing lies wholesale if you dont name the hospital and they dont see your tweets or if something else could have happened hes distorting.


Ok so unrelated but i was trying to look into arrest records to see if ralph was using "hiatus" to delay us knowing about him going back to the pig pen and a site i was using said an ethan ralph in virginia is on watchlists for being a suspected terrorist .....


----------



## Tom Myers (May 18, 2021)

How about a gofundme for burial costs? Can it be set-up in such a way that the money can only go to a funeral home?


----------



## naught (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> How about a gofundme for burial costs? Can it be set-up in such a way that the money can only go to a funeral home?


How about you kill yourself.


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 18, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I just realized something, Ralph is a convicted felon which disqualifies him from being an executor and his brother (as far as I know) is mentally disabled so that disqualifies him from being executor of the estate. On top of that the executor has to be someone who lives in the same state so he can't ask e-friends to do it for him.
> 
> Well, this makes a messy situation messier. Anyone know if Sandra had a will? If so it should be registered


No idea. But I wouldn't be surprised if her estate consists of $35 and half a pack of Newport Lights.

Ethan is a parasitic waste of life. If her estate gets yanked out from him, it's well deserved.

His brother is the one who's going to suffer through all of this. Hopefully she left her estate to be maintained by someone who will see that the remainder is set up to support him, because Lord knows Ethan will just drink it away.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 18, 2021)

naught said:


> How about you kill yourself.


C'mon, you know how funny it would be if Ralph had to take money from the Karens at Broke Dick Farms?


----------



## RichardRApe (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> C'mon, you know how funny it would be if Ralph had to take money from the Karens at Broke Dick Farms?


Are you Ethan Ralph or one of his paypigs? I'm not giving an alcoholic, drug addicted, revenge porn sharing, poo licking, trash burger eating convicted violent felon any money. The guy that used dead kids as leverage on 2 separate occasions, made a 3 hour stream dunking on someone's dead wife, the same guy that told his mom to eat a fucking cock rather than bring her to dialysis. Here's how Ethan treated his mom when she was alive. If he has deep regret that's on him and I don't feel bad. Ethan is a piece of trash and Sandra is burning in hell.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BananaBlue (May 18, 2021)

We can only hope she passed without knowing about his son's persona on the internet. It would break her heart if she knew how much of retard her son really is.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 18, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Ok so unrelated but i was trying to look into arrest records to see if ralph was using "hiatus" to delay us knowing about him going back to the pig pen and a site i was using said an ethan ralph in virginia is on watchlists for being a suspected terrorist .....


not even to make fun of ralph just buddy, i dont think you really had any principles or intentionally sacrificed for them but it might be time to stop the alt right larp, and whatever else youre doing to warrant government attention. i dont think theyre buying the lie that you didnt support the dc protest/riot. it is funny to think that the alphabets are forced to watch every kill report and read every nigh illegible melty post though or anything by @Seminal Ointments Lain on taxpayer dollars. 



Tom Myers said:


> How about a gofundme for burial costs? Can it be set-up in such a way that the money can only go to a funeral home?


on one hand its a bit warming people will often react with wanting to help even if means offering up something financially but on the other its disheartening that its so ingrained some will forget that ethan will definitely without a doubt just spend it on pills and booze and meth and mushrooms and weed and fuck whatever other fucking drugs he or others have admitted hes done, almost forgot xannies. he did it with the miami stream funds too. 



RichardRApe said:


> Are you Ethan Ralph or one of his paypigs? I'm not giving an alcoholic, drug addicted, revenge porn sharing, poo licking, trash burger eating convicted violent felon any money. The guy that used dead kids as leverage on 2 separate occasions, made a 3 hour stream dunking on someone's dead wife, the same guy that told his mom to eat a fucking cock rather than bring her to dialysis. Here's how Ethan treated his mom when she was alive. If he has deep regret that's on him and I don't feel bad. Ethan is a piece of trash and Sandra is burning in hell.
> View attachment 2180725


were all the memes restating corey is a pedo from the era when ralph buddied up to zoom despite saying he was one not a week earlier?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 18, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I just realized something, Ralph is a convicted felon which disqualifies him from being an executor and his brother (as far as I know) is mentally disabled so that disqualifies him from being executor of the estate. On top of that the executor has to be someone who lives in the same state so he can't ask e-friends to do it for him.
> 
> Well, this makes a messy situation messier. Anyone know if Sandra had a will? If so it should be registered with the city.
> This is honestly a really bad scenerio and I highly doubt that Ralph was preparing for her final days to ease the transition.


Does Sandra have any siblings. Other than that we know Ronnies father is alive and out there somewhere and he might have other children besides Ronnie


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2021)

Ralph has my sympathy today.  This is not a day to talk shit about him.


----------



## Fslur (May 18, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I just realized something, Ralph is a convicted felon which disqualifies him from being an executor and his brother (as far as I know) is mentally disabled so that disqualifies him from being executor of the estate. On top of that the executor has to be someone who lives in the same state so he can't ask e-friends to do it for him.
> 
> Well, this makes a messy situation messier. Anyone know if Sandra had a will? If so it should be registered with the city.
> This is honestly a really bad scenerio and I highly doubt that Ralph was preparing for her final days to ease the transition.


That is state specific. In Virginia it would make it easier to be removed as an executor but it wouldn’t automatically disqualify him like it would in Texas. California for instance has no rules on executors being ex cons.

I doubt there’s a need to challenge Ralph on being the executor here, he will be responsible for her debts, paying for burial ect.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 18, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> Ralph will pretend to mourn and give a shit for pity but in reality he is on hiatus because the process of closing out the estate of the deceased is a long and painful process with a high learning curve that only got steeper with government offices moving at a snails pace because covid and a government worker gets off to doing the absolute least amount of work they can at the tax payers expense. Ralph will not think about his disabled brother who his mother took care of even in her poor health. He will not be concerned about equal distribution of assets, he is gonna snatch up that executor-ship and take everything he can while hoping his disabled brother is too retarded to figure out how to sue Ralph for stealing estate funds. What will be interesting is all of the big ALAWGZ trying to put Ralph in jail at all costs will most likely be able to get traction here reporting him to the commissioner of accounts for even the smallest accounting issues on what momma Ralph owed. Ralph will most likely be an idiot and try and save money by doing it himself when he should be hiring a lawyer and setting up an estate LLC account ASAP.


Evan is in a state operated group home and Ralph already tried to claim Ronnie's properties as his own. The court ended up splitting them 50/50. 



MeltyTW said:


> Ok so unrelated but i was trying to look into arrest records to see if ralph was using "hiatus" to delay us knowing about him going back to the pig pen and a site i was using said an ethan ralph in virginia is on watchlists for being a suspected terrorist .....


The gunt is considered a WMD.


----------



## kadoink (May 18, 2021)

Damn, hospital fall is a horrible way to go. Theres a cruel irony in that.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 18, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> If Ralph ever has another child with Pantsu


Why would you even speak that in existence, off to the boiling water Lobster.


Burger Fox said:


> Hey Ralph, looks like the Hospital Thanos snapped your happy family. What a world huh?


ROFL.








Takayuki Yagami said:


> Isn’t Xander due in a few weeks as well?


Next week.




4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Ralph has intimated at potential lawsuits being filed and I encourage it.


I remember when he said he was filing a criminal case on faifai's rapist. Let's see how that goes.


Terrorist said:


> He cared about her


"Get A Uber"
"It No even Hawt OutSyde"



Inflatable Julay said:


> This isn't going to help Ralph's drinking problem.


Gunt: The Last Stand.


RichardRApe said:


> You mean like singing Dust in the Wind and saying Basketball Americans should piss on her ashes gay? It may have taken a couple of years but Dispatch has his revenge.


Ironically, he made fun of people's dead loved ones and recorded the retarded wingnat's  grief and look at him, lost both parents in 2 years, probably can't see his kid without heavy supervision, stuck dating a pedophile....sleep on that water bed of a gunt you created Ralph.



Canoodler said:


> Damn Ethan, you let your mother die alone. That's going to haunt you for a long time I bet.


He just wanted her life insurance for his drinking habit.


Zelos Wilder said:


> Thread is featured so I feel the need to say this. If you plan on Alogging a dead woman over her sons antics, while the body is still warm? You're a fucking cunt.


We are talking about the same person who shitted on other's deceased loved ones and acted very shitty to his mom. I feel bad for Ralph but I'm sure as hell going to dunk on him treating his mother the way he did.


Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> your mom dying at 63 should also be a bit of a wake-up call that you probably won't fall too far from the tree.


His dad died at 64.


Wonder Boy said:


> rip, who'll gunty steal pills from now?


Manstus hormone/puberty blockers.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 18, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> it is funny to think that the alphabets are forced to read everything by @Seminal Ointments Lain on taxpayer dollars.


Well chucks, it's time to stop schizoposting and make a real life sneedpost. 
I will take my dick and cumm inside ethan ralph, and will even livesneed the ejaculation via bitwave.tv
The bitwave link is below, by the time you sneed this I should be cumming there.
httpenis/::/ bitwave (.) tv/    Edge.And,Become.Throne

It's been a long dream and despite never having been shrank down to the size of a micromachine and forced to live inside my own ass, repeated attempts by transvestite volunteers to silence the truth, and my own pathological inability to stop., you are all top autists and the best bunch of exceptional individuals a lain avatar could hope for. 

I have provided links to my writings below, please do your part by sneeding my massage, making memes, and pretending you're a lawyer as you you usually do @Amoninous or whatever the fuck his name is.
If I don't survive the cumm, seed, feed and I'll see you all in The Wired


----------



## MeltyTW (May 18, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I doubt there’s a need to challenge Ralph on being the executor here, he will be responsible for her debts, paying for burial ect.


i might challenge him just for the fun of it.



Ralphamale said:


> The gunt is considered a WMD.


whales of mass diabetes 



Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> Well chucks, it's time to stop schizoposting and make a real life sneedpost.
> I will take my dick and cumm inside ethan ralph, and will even livesneed the ejaculation via bitwave.tv
> The bitwave link is below, by the time you sneed this I should be cumming there.
> httpenis/::/ bitwave (.) tv/    Edge.And,Become.Throne
> ...


that was 23 dollars of tax payer money, perfection


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## veri (May 18, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Leader of the alt-right?  This is fucking pathetic, who wants to claim themselves to be the leader of a pack of feral wiggers?


Feral wiggers? don't you mean strong and traditional EVROPEAN white men of good moral character? Ethan Ralph is the pinnacle of hyperborean alt right gentlemen, even has a tradcath wife. Not having the Killstream is a fatal blow to the white race.


Tom Myers said:


> C'mon, you know how funny it would be if Ralph had to take money from the Karens at Broke Dick Farms?


if ethan ralph is having a hard time funding his benzos and Makers Mark he can just go take out a loan instead. I'd bet that you can close your eyes and toss a coin where he lives and it'd land in front of a loan office or pawn shop.


----------



## Just Dont (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> C'mon, you know how funny it would be if Ralph had to take money from the Karens at Broke Dick Farms?


I'm not giving one cent to his whore of a mother. She can be buried in a mass grave and is more than what she deserves.


----------



## Motherf*cker (May 18, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Evan is being cared for by the state because of his disability. The Ralph family are mostly welfare niggers but for different reasons.



The retard is gonna outlive them all. Faith has just gotten a taste of real life and the thirsty bitch will go back to it, now living in a shithole the demon spawn will probably go down a similar road to his dear papa, Ralph(who is already long dead in this scenario) and the white trash soap opera will continue.

Ralph isn't going to live long, don't doubt yourself you know that fat fuck will one day have a heart attack while streaming and even if he lives it won't stop his substance abuse. 

Will Ralph make it to fifty? Or hell even Forty.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 18, 2021)

People seem to make the mistake of thinking Ralph would share the general sense of empathy that most normal people have when hearing that a person lost a loved one.

Is it really necessary to remind you all of Ralph screaming how he was going to piss on Alex's wife's grave because Alex made fun of him? Spending a lot of time shitting on the guy because his wife had died and calling her whore and a bunch of other horrible shit? (Coincidentally, someone posted that clip just a few days ago and Gator brought it up on the following show as the most hilarious thing Ralph has ever done...)

Or how about using Sargon's wife's miscarriage and saying he was glad that Sargon's kid died to win an argument Carl (when the miscarriage had obviously had a negative effect on Sargon)? 
He seems to be fond of using dead babies as a weapon against the parents... Let's not forget using Rand's dead baby to threaten Rand into submission.

There was also that entire GG thing where he used the death/suicide (?) of someone's sister to attack a person he had a beef with, hours after it had happened (although I don't remember all the details I remember he was a piece of shit back then as well). 

Also. since we are on the topic of mother's, let us not forget that not that long ago Ralph threatened to "pay a visit" to Null's mother (with a subtext of more or less threatening rape if I remember right?) after putting her pictures up on stream and doing a bunch other shit against Josh's mother.

There are hundreds (and this is not hyperbole) of other examples where Ralph uses others' misfortune or tragic events that would give anyone pause just so he can get a "win" against someone he doesn't like. 
Make no mistake he would have ZERO empathy for any of you if the roles were reversed, he would dedicate an entire segment on one of his shows to dance on your loved one's grave (and he would keep bringing it up for the foreseeable future). 

I'm not going to celebrate the death of this woman, and I will say I hope she can finally rest in peace since her last years of life seem to have been filled with suffering, but I have very little empathy for Ralph, from all that is known, he mistreated his mother, did not help her financially (especially when he was making bank on YT) was verbally abusive, abandoned her so he could move Pantsu in, and kept using her condition for pity donations from his audience while trying to get out of paying for her care.

I am sure her death will affect him greatly, but again I have a very hard time feeling any kind of empathy for him after all the shit he's done to other people who have lost a loved one.

Now Evan on the other hand, I do feel badly for him, his mother was probably the only one that thought about him regularly and with her gone, he is more or less alone.


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2021)

kadoink said:


> Damn, hospital fall is a horrible way to go. Theres a cruel irony in that.


A fall is the way a lot of people check out.  A couple years ago the person I had known longer than any person not directly related to me died, at least indirectly, from a fall where he shattered his hip.  It was a mercy, because he had been suffering horribly from cancer before it and it was the final injury that finished him off.  He checked out AMA and at least got to die at home.


----------



## STN (May 18, 2021)

RIP in peace


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 18, 2021)

Wasn't his mom paying for everything? What's Ralph going to do now? I wonder if this will finally be his breaking point

I feel bad for his mom, she died alone and in pain. She had to live with her son who is a fucking disaster alcoholic druggie, and I don't feel bad for the gunt. I don't believe for one second that Ralph was ever really looking after his mother properly. Ethan is a repulsive human being who neglected his mom, he wasn't by her bedside, plus treated Faith like shit and won't be there for his son. Just a reckless disregard for human life.

EDIT:
Their daily life probably


----------



## Iamthatis (May 18, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Ralph has my sympathy today.  This is not a day to talk shit about him.


This post is gay and unrealistic.


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> This post is gay and unrealistic.


Your mom is gay and unrealistic.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 18, 2021)

Fuck Ethan Ralph.

When Yaniv's mom dies none of y'all will be wringing your hands.


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> When Yaniv's mom dies none of y'all will be wringing your hands.


Yaniv's mom is a horrific cunt herself.  Ralph's mom was just a person with the unfortunate fact that she was Ralph's mom.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 18, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Yaniv's mom is a horrific cunt herself.  Ralph's mom was just a person with the unfortunate fact that she was Ralph's mom.



Have you met her? 

I was under the impression she bred with a chomo and let her offspring live a life of embarrassment, poverty and unemployment.


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (May 18, 2021)

He seems to of read every reply that has came in over the last couple days and given a few dozen likes, even if he isn't tweeting out:


----------



## Route 79 (May 18, 2021)

Ralph's funeral outfit


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 18, 2021)

RIP Mama Gunt


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (May 18, 2021)

Nah Gaydur, I ain't sad.  In fact I was cacklin' like the fucking Joker when them a-lawgs from the hospital called to tell me my Mama died.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 18, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I am sure her death will affect him greatly, but again I have a very hard time feeling any kind of empathy for him after all the shit he's done to other people who have lost a loved one.


whats funny is ethan ralph would have said "you know what im glad your mothers dead" like he did with sargons kid and many other things, the truth is ralph is pathetic but hes not a human being, hes an injured little piggy with an animal brain putting on pity to elicit a free pass and have everyone let their guard down.



Insanely Retarded said:


> Make no mistake he would have ZERO empathy for any of you if the roles were reversed, he would dedicate an entire segment on one of his shows to dance on your loved one's grave (and he would keep bringing it up for the foreseeable future).


isnt his mo whenever one of his enemies is doxed to look for any personal misfortune and belittle them for it? like with a divorce if he found posts about your parents breaking up hed joke you caused it to twist the knife in further . i cant remember clearly but i could have sworn there were some people doxed he pounced on like a gunted vulture to feast on the trash. anyway im sure weve all seen how even enemies he "makes up with" he lies in wait to "give a lighthearted news report, i mean we do cover everyone on the killstream i swear im laughing only im not being a vindictive cunt using it as an excuse to get back at you its a coincidence i tuned in to your drama or misfortune" whenever something happens to them or they mess up.

oh im sure he would he was overjoyed when he found out alex's wife died tried to say she cheated on him with black guys (jcaeser projection) and rubbed it in any chance he got, sargon's kid, rand anyone and everyone no matter how great the tragedy. well fuck you ethan, rub your piggy little snout in this and reap what you sow. squeal all you want but its you fucked this time and its everyone else's turn to pour one out on your mother in a bukkake of irreverence


----------



## Iamthatis (May 18, 2021)

Route 79 said:


> Ralph's funeral outfit
> View attachment 2181858


Ralph wishes his gunt was that solid.


----------



## veri (May 18, 2021)

Route 79 said:


> Ralph's funeral outfit
> View attachment 2181858


Ralph is going full sneed for the occasion... respect


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 18, 2021)

Route 79 said:


> Ralph's funeral outfit
> View attachment 2181858


Too red neck for Ralph. That guy looks like he has done manual labour in his life unlike Ralph


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 18, 2021)

kiwifarmsfan1 said:


> He seems to of read every reply that has came in over the last couple days and given a few dozen likes, even if he isn't tweeting out:
> 
> View attachment 2181823View attachment 2181824View attachment 2181826View attachment 2181828View attachment 2181829


I went a little further down but just to add:
YOU fucking  motherfucking lying, cocksucking, faggot, motherfucker!  You piece of shit motherfucker! Keep fucking running your mouth, I'll just keep hollering! You motherfucking piece of shit! Eat a fucking cock! Go kill yourself you fucking piece of motherfucking shit! I fucking... God Damn! Oh we can just keep hollering over each other, every fucking day! AHHH WUHH YEAHH WUHHH YUHHH ARGHHH


----------



## Tom Myers (May 18, 2021)

For real discussion question: do y'all *really *hate Ralph? I liked the show back when it was on youtube and during the stream.me period, but I stopped watching when it got bad a couple years ago. I've never paypigged and have never given Ralph a dime. It was great for drama and stuff like Captain we wuz Kangz and Boogie vs Hassle.


----------



## Vetti (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> do y'all *really *hate Ralph?


I don't hate him but I love to see him fuck up and act a fool.


----------



## Iamthatis (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> For real discussion question: do y'all *really *hate Ralph? I liked the show back when it was on youtube and during the stream.me period, but I stopped watching when it got bad a couple years ago. I've never paypigged and have never given Ralph a dime. It was great for drama and stuff like Captain we wuz Kangz and Boogie vs Hassle.


I don't hate Ralph I just hate wiggers.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 18, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> I don't hate Ralph I just hate wiggers.


They're worse than niggers,


----------



## The Soaker (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> For real discussion question: do y'all *really *hate Ralph? ...


I hate the idea of Ralph more than his actual self.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> do y'all *really *hate Ralph?


ethan ralph for me is just a cartoon character or a pig to make squeal for fun. hes also someone i feel safe sinking time into messing with because i cant really see myself feeling bad for ralph later on like many do for other people featured here. theres just a lot more you can do to ralph that you can kinda explain away without social consequence or guilt. he just continuously lowers the bar in a vain attempt to "win" against an "enemy" (someone who didnt suck him off) to the point you can justify mocking ralph now way easier than chris with barb. it also helps that he kinda optically fucked himself into being one of the cows normal people would actually sympathize with you for fucking with pretty much no matter how heinous your posts because hes a neo nazi child grooming pre teen prostitution supporting dead beat dad weirdo.


----------



## Just Dont (May 18, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> For real discussion question: do y'all *really *hate Ralph?


Yes. He is a piece of shit.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 18, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Yes. He is a piece of shit.


There are many many pieces of shit in the world. There are at least 300 addicts as bad as Ralph in your city (if you live in a place that is at least moderately sized). But, the difference is, you don't have to deal with him unless you're in Richmond.


----------



## Neil (May 18, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Have you met her?
> 
> I was under the impression she bred with a chomo and let her offspring live a life of embarrassment, poverty and unemployment.


She doesn't control Ralph's life. All of his bad decisions are his own.


----------



## stain-maker (May 18, 2021)

Call yourshelf an ubarrghrr, itz nawt evinnnn hawt outside


----------



## Keranu (May 19, 2021)

I don't understand the moral fagging about Ralph's mom. Who has truly expressed any delight in her death? I've seen one shit post and the rest is mostly condolences to some degree.

Now when's PPP going to drop a video about the disgusting alog community thats jumping in joy over Sandra's death? We may be an eclectic bunch, but we almost certainly have more empathy than Ethan "Eat a Fucking Cock" Ralph.

One other thing I'd like to add regarding Ralph's apathy I haven't seen mentioned yet. Ralph has frequently wished death or misfortune for his enemies, so much so that he would often specify for it to NOT be in Minecraft: "I hope he dies in a ditch. In Minecraft and real life."

I sincerely believe he means it. He's a psychopath with a 13 year old boy brain that sees himself as a mafioso. He has no morals nor work ethic nor principles.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 19, 2021)

Keranu said:


> 13 year old boy brain


The scientific term is a fucked alcoholic piggy retard brain. 


Tom Myers said:


> There are many many pieces of shit in the world. There are at least 300 addicts as bad as Ralph in your city (if you live in a place that is at least moderately sized). But, the difference is, you don't have to deal with him unless you're in Richmond.


Ethan ralph has funnier reactions


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (May 19, 2021)

The Demon Baby said:


> Pantsu will start cucking him with black guys from the neighborhood in their own apartment


Another day another amerimutt fantasising about interracial cuckoldry


----------



## Keystone (May 19, 2021)

Sorry about your momma, Ralph. You're still a fat fucking retard, though.


----------



## Regenbogen (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 19, 2021)

Ralphacide on cam?


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (May 19, 2021)

kadoink said:


> Damn, hospital fall is a horrible way to go. Theres a cruel irony in that.


Hell of a lot better than being beaten for her pills.


----------



## OrionBalls (May 19, 2021)

Aw, that sucks. I know we all inevetibly bury our Moms, but it still really hurts. RIP, ma'am.


----------



## Never knows best (May 19, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Gone to soon
> View attachment 2176558
> archive
> Ralph's mother had been in declining health for years, but upon entering a coma as the result of a brain bleed in February, her future begun to look especially grim. Ralph went into detail about her condition in a blog post a few days after she entered her coma, and updates on her health became rare over the following months. As the bleeding was the result of a fall Sandra suffered the hospital, Ralph has since toyed with the idea of suing for medical malpractice.



I lost someone recently as well Ralph, I know you're never gonna change but I'm sorry. I hope you guys appreciate your family while you have them


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (May 19, 2021)

And he's back to tweeting


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1395025204305440778


----------



## Caliph (May 19, 2021)

RIP, Mama Ralph.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (May 19, 2021)

So do we know what happened besides the Gunt tweet?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 19, 2021)

Zaryiu2 said:


> So do we know what happened besides the Gunt tweet?


Gaydur is thinking about streaming which was discussed on the killstream thread.


----------



## RichardRApe (May 19, 2021)

PPP dabs on Sandra's dead body says she's burning in hell.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Edit: Here's with the KWF Always Wins Logo.


----------



## That Chris Guy (May 19, 2021)

RIP Sandra. Ridiculous as Ralph may be, it's still a sad loss.


----------



## zyclonPD (May 19, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> PPP dabs on Sandra's dead body says she's burning in hell.
> View attachment 2185650


Based PPP


----------



## MeltyTW (May 19, 2021)

kiwifarmsfan1 said:


> And he's back to tweeting
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1395025204305440778
> ...


whats the worst possible plant one could hypothetically send? also ffs this is sad, dont you have anyone irl ralph? anyone you havent belittled or ranted at constantly? how much void do you think an army of incel spergs you dont even like can fill? 



RichardRApe said:


> PPP dabs on Sandra's dead body says she's burning in hell.
> View attachment 2185650


the objectively best clip on the subject.


----------



## WutangLee (May 19, 2021)

Not as much a loss for Ralph, he seems like he can be independent from her, but chooses not too. But I think this is a big loss for the baby. She was the one that was gonna come in clutch so that Ralph doesn't do anything fucking stupid with the kid.



RichardRApe said:


> PPP dabs on Sandra's dead body says she's burning in hell.
> View attachment 2185650


PPP is a christfag? Interesting take, not rubbing it in his face, but not entirely removing the responsibility that Sandra is the foremost cause for why Ralph ended up the way he did.


----------



## Ma_Hooty (May 19, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> whats the worst possible plant one could hypothetically send? also ffs this is sad, dont you have anyone irl ralph? anyone you havent belittled or ranted at constantly? how much void do you think an army of incel spergs you dont even like can fill?
> 
> 
> the objectively best clip on the subject.


Pretty sure you can't buy them, but the rafflesia plant symbolizes death. They also smell like a rotting corpse and is parasitic in nature (just like a certain wigger eh?).

Though if you want nice flowers to give Mama Ralph while taking a subtle jab at Ethan, may I suggest some nice mandevilla/rocktrumpets?

"Thoughtlessness" is what they symbolize, which is very fitting for someone like Ethan. Regardless, RIP Ms. Ralph, it's never easy to say goodbye to a parent. I can't imagine how fucked up he feels, has to be so much worse than Nora leaving, and _that_ devastated him. Hoping this can be a wake-up call for Ethan to start getting his shit together but if knocking up and bailing on your jailbait GF wasn't it, don't think this will be, either.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 19, 2021)

Ma_Hooty said:


> Though if you want nice flowers to give Mama Ralph while taking a subtle jab at Ethan, may I suggest some nice mandevilla/rocktrumpets?


perfect, get to aylawg ethan without being too disrespectful to the vengeful regret filled shade of the she-hag sandra.


----------



## Ramona (May 20, 2021)

DSP outlives another one


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (May 20, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> whats the worst possible plant one could hypothetically send?


Since we are doing hypotheticals, if it is legal in your country to transport and send, a sample of Poison Ivy or Poison Oak.
Maybe a wreath of Poison Oak.



Or a bouquet of Poison Ivy with flowers:


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 20, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Ok so unrelated but i was trying to look into arrest records to see if ralph was using "hiatus" to delay us knowing about him going back to the pig pen and a site i was using said an ethan ralph in virginia is on watchlists for being a suspected terrorist .....


I thought you were joking and being dramatic but








						Foreign Bitcoin Donation Reveals Challenges and Opportunities in Combating DEV Financing
					

Team/Authors: ILLICIT FINANCE, Timothy Botros and Jessa Hauck Date: March 1, 2021 Far-right insurrectionists received funding from cryptocurrency and online crowdfunding [1] Name: Mr. Laurent Bachelier (AKA “Pankkake”) Occupation: Programmer and Blogger Location: Paris, France Suspicious...




					www.counterterrorismgroup.com
				




dunno how legit the website is but it doesn't look like it's just some troll trying to smear Ralphs SEO results.


Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Does Sandra have any siblings


I dunno, but inheritence goes spouse then Children. Siblings are not entitled to anything unless its some circumstance where a will says otherwise or they had no children/spouse. As far as an executorship goes it's something you apply for and the city determines if you can qualify. Ralph cannot get any funds until someone qualifies for executorship and distributes funds to him.


Tom Myers said:


> How about a gofundme for burial costs? Can it be set-up in such a way that the money can only go to a funeral home?


Yeah and I am pretty sure Ralph will set one up himself. Creamation is about $2kish.



Tom Myers said:


> C'mon, you know how funny it would be if Ralph had to take money from the Karens at Broke Dick Farms?


Godwinson pulled this joke already when he sent Ralph $700 on super chat. The joke doesn't get funnier a second time. Ralph will not be grateful he will just laugh about us being stupid and giving him money and how he spent it on Makers mark.... as he should for anyone dumb enough to give Ralph money. He brags about his hood rich lifestyle, he claims he has the money to pay it, let him fucking do it.
How do Kiwi's even begin to flex on him for that? This is the most Reddit GamerGate tier retard idea of "owning" someone I have read since "building a habbitat for sealions to prove gamers are not sexist." You wanna give him money in a back handed way he's opening up some sort of gift box thing. Do that and realize you are poorer and dumber for it. At least people who genuinely want to help aren't doing mental gymnastics to justify their retardation.


AnOminous said:


> Ralph has my sympathy today.  This is not a day to talk shit about him.


I get this point of view. Sometimes it's just not satisfying or funny to shit on someones dead parent to own a guy who constantly owns himself and then spins his retardation as an epic win. Losing a parent is a shitty thing everyone will go through, and the process after is something no one prepares you for.
I also get people making fun of Ralph and dabbing on Sandra. If it's funny I am gonna laugh. If it's not, well the person who made the joke looks like a try hard edge-lord.

What bothers me is people making a stink about telling others what to do one way or another. Other than sympathizing with the pain of losing a parent, I have no strong feelings towards Sandra's passing other than disgust that Ralph has been milking it for twitter sympathy when it is clear he treated her like absolute dogshit.

Everyone loves you when your dead I guess.


Fslur said:


> That is state specific.


correct. However since an executor is put on a bond and there is a whole list of crap you have to answer before qualifying, likelyhood Ralph will qualify is almost 0.
It's one thing to explain that you are a felon because you pissed on the side of a school and got arrested, then went to AA and turned your life around. It's another to try and explain you are a terrorist suspect who deals in bitcoin which you are murky about claiming on taxes and you physically took a swing at a cop. I would be shocked if a government employee signed off on someone who fails the questions about substance abuse issues, being a fellon and suspected of being or associating with terrorists.


Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Wasn't his mom paying for everything? What's Ralph going to do now?


From what I understand Ralph lived there rent free but he was buying all his own toys and "Hood Rich" stuff.
Then he moved out to live with Pantsu. Adezero confirmed Ralph had $50k saved up. Pantsu hinted at working a normal job.
He can survive a few years off of $50k if he splits bills and doesn't have major expenses eat up large chunks of it.
However... Ralph may be paying child support and legal bills very soon.


Tom Myers said:


> For real discussion question: do y'all *really *hate Ralph?


Dude, what is with you Simping for Ralph. First the "hey you know what is an epic pwn? giving him money for his moms funeral!"
I don't like Ralph and laugh at how despite everyone trying to get him on the right path he let his ego, anger, and substance abuse issues destroy his life. He has made so many petty grudges that it is turning into Ethan Ralph vs. The World. He thinks he is some kind of catch and is visibly hurt if people don't agree when he is a morbidly obese manlett who starts pissing matches online and is obsessed with his image who ebegs on whatever platform hasn't kicked him off yet.
Hate, no. But I don't like, find him repulsive as a human being him and I get joy at laughing at him.
and I was one of the few people who was on here rooting for him to beat his addictions and recover.

Here is a real discussion question... Why are you so desperate to get this thread to say or do kind things for Ralph?


Tom Myers said:


> here are many many pieces of shit in the world. There are at least 300 addicts as bad as Ralph in your city


I am sure that there are more than that. I am sure that they are 1000 times worse. I am sure they make Ralph look like a saint.
But I never see them, I never interact with them, and they never go out of their way to interfere with me or anyone I like's life.

Meanwhile Ralph openly states he uses his show as a vehicle to attack his evergrowing list of enemies while using the fan base as his personal army to do more underhanded shit or feed him info he's too lazy to gather himself.
Let's be honest, if a hostile government posted the names, pictures, social security numbers, private messages and addresses of every person in this thread not only would Ralph publish the info on his site until he was legally required to take it down. He would archive it, archive the archives in multiple redundancies, personally contact all of the employers of the doxed, tell his simps to do the same, them make smear profiles highlighting the very worse and disregard context while spinning a narrative.
Ralph is a person who tries to destroy lives regularly and has no regard for if he is accurate and will flip on friends at a moments whim for a perceived slight. The only thing thats keeps him from going lower to "pwn" people is he cares about optics.

just cause a shittier person exists somewhere in the world doesn't mean some one is less of a piece of shit. It just means there are two shit stains that the world would be better off without.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 20, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I thought you were joking and being dramatic but
> https://www.counterterrorismgroup.c...-and-opportunities-in-combating-dev-financing
> dunno how legit the website is but it doesn't look like it's just some troll trying to smear Ralphs SEO results


to be clear i was very serious and i am very serious when i tell ralph he probably should knock off or even disavow some of this shit so he doesnt get locked up and car battery to the clit by the us gov. its a paid site and they want you to pay to see the exact details but if youre on one itll say youre on some gov watch list for terrorism or suspected extremism in the free preview and apparently they check gov records.

i do not say this to belittle ralph i just would prefer pig switch to apolitical shit we can mock him for vs being zapped by milo and fuentes and their fed handlers for the rest of his life. gaytor if you get no other post of mine to ralph give him a heads up he needs to stop pissing off the gov at least.


----------



## Jester69 (May 20, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> C'mon, you know how funny it would be if Ralph had to take money from the Karens at Broke Dick Farms?


Imagine how funny it would be to pull his pants down, move the gunt out of the way and suck his cheesy goblin dingus and swallow all his cum haha


----------



## instythot (May 20, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> Not as much a loss for Ralph, he seems like he can be independent from her, but chooses not too. But I think this is a big loss for the baby. She was the one that was gonna come in clutch so that Ralph doesn't do anything fucking stupid with the kid.
> 
> 
> PPP is a christfag? Interesting take, not rubbing it in his face, but not entirely removing the responsibility that Sandra is the foremost cause for why Ralph ended up the way he did.


Ralph is never gonna see that kid. Xander is on the other side of the continent. If Ralph goes to California, it's because daddy dax wants to see him, not because he wants to see Xander.

Ppp is indeed a christfag. Some of the older channels were almost 50% sermon videos before they got susaned


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 20, 2021)

What's the current situation on Ethans brother?


----------



## Tom Myers (May 20, 2021)

ulsterscotsman said:


> What's the current situation on Ethans brother?


Late, gay, and retarded


----------



## Exceptional individualist (May 20, 2021)

F


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 20, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I thought you were joking and being dramatic but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol _terrorist financing_.




If your "terrorism report" requires scraping the names of bottom-of-the-barrel obese poo-meisters, to make the scary sounding reports look legitimate, your definition of "terrorism" is a fucking joke. Like almost no one takes people like Ethan Ralph seriously. Ethan can barely finance his way to his next shot of booze.

This looks like some ADL tier propaganda mill. Technically it's a "real website" but it's still wildly opinionated political bullshit to scare dangerhairs, housewives and old people. They are really reaching for anything resembling legitimacy if they have to tie Ethan Ralph to the 1-6 capitol hill frat party. I'm sure they also have articles on why Nick Fuentes is extremely super influential, and not a total laughingstock in his own community.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 20, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> . Like almost no one takes people like Ethan Ralph seriously.


apparently the us gov takes ralph very seriously. ironically given how much projection thatd be from our genocidal power hungry alphabet agents unduly making ralph much worse threat than he is would actually make the united states government alot closer to the actual meaning of an alog than us. especially given their treatment of the poor souls in their reeducation for great freedom hell holes.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 20, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> apparently the us gov takes ralph very seriously. ironically given how much projection thatd be from our genocidal power hungry alphabet agents unduly making ralph much worse threat than he is would actually make the united states government alot closer to the actual meaning of an alog than us. especially given their treatment of the poor souls in their reeducation for great freedom hell holes.


>crybullies now control the US.  I'm pretty sure almost all politicians in the capitol fashionably shit on the 1-6 events. But I only give it minimal credence because leftoid "activists" have gotten away with _such insane shit, _with blessings, that made it clear to me that only one side is really calling the shots.

Also I resent whichever government employee decided that Ethan Ralph belongs on a terror list, because that actually makes it sound like Ethan did something important for once.


----------



## instythot (May 20, 2021)

ulsterscotsman said:


> What's the current situation on Ethans brother?


Expensively institutionalized, so I don't know why anyone thinks there's anything worthwhile left in the will after that and having lost the house and renting it back from the bank.

If this situation ends up with Ethan having to take Evan in and be a caregiver, we're gonna get a whole lot of really salty streams in between that caregiving


----------



## Keranu (May 21, 2021)

instythot said:


> If this situation ends up with Ethan having to take Evan in and be a caregiver, we're gonna get a whole lot of really salty streams in between that caregiving


Holy shit lol, now there's a story arch I would have never expected.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 21, 2021)

I am so fucking suck of people rating my posts as "lunacy" or "horrifying", you rancid hamstrung centurias never did fuck a dead old hags rectum? The death crunch provides a nice squeeze. Dinosaur memories flood the central nervous system - don't be nervous. 

Death proves a nice handjob. Crushy Crushy. Sometimes delicious. A fake lawyer can't cum? Try being a pair-of-legal first, chum. Test the waters before you - 

I have 10 minutes left. Drink a bootle of the old humps buttchug cum for old time's sake/ Rape a few retarded ethnic kids while you're add it,, relive the fuin times.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 21, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> Rape a few retarded ethnic kids while you're add it


well then youd just become ethan ralph


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 21, 2021)

@Sam Losco Yeah, hey, little buddy? We need to have a little chat. Send me a PM. Because I'm banned for doing so because Randal Fagg is a retard.


----------



## edf5192 (May 21, 2021)

I posted this in the wrong thread before. Gunt’s momma’s house was sold well over a month ago. I think he pulled the plug on her.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 21, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> If your "terrorism report" requires scraping the names of bottom-of-the-barrel obese poo-meisters, to make the scary sounding reports look legitimate, your definition of "terrorism" is a fucking joke.


The USA is a country where a bunch of retards tresspassing in the capitol building is considered an act of violence and terrorism. MURICA: a bar so low a snake couldn't limbo under it.


edf5192 said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread before. Gunt’s momma’s house was sold well over a month ago. I think he pulled the plug on her. View attachment 2189995View attachment 2189996


This is actually a big development. Holy crap only $65k in a housing market like this? Fuck that is cheap


----------



## HaloTragedyJT (May 21, 2021)

Is it rape if she's a corpse? Asking for a friend.


----------



## The handsome tard (May 21, 2021)

I feel legit sorry for Ralph, losing a parent always is an extremely painful experience.


That doesn't change the fact he is a piece of Jewish shit tho, simply that he has my sympathies over his loss.


----------



## AnOminous (May 21, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> I have 10 minutes left. Drink a bootle of the old humps buttchug cum for old time's sake/ Rape a few retarded ethnic kids while you're add it,, relive the fuin times.


Have you considered being less of an absolute utter faggot?


----------



## FM Bradley (May 21, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> This is actually a big development. Holy crap only $65k in a housing market like this? Fuck that is cheap


It probably took $40k to repair, clean, and (especially) deodorize the place.  Unwashed, uncovered Gunt asshole-prints all over the place. Poor ol' dying lady smell.  Repairing the hoof holes in the drywall. Burning the furniture. Rectifying code violations. Burning sage.


----------



## instythot (May 21, 2021)

edf5192 said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread before. Gunt’s momma’s house was sold well over a month ago. I think he pulled the plug on her. View attachment 2189995View attachment 2189996


As far as I understand, the bank had owned it for a while. People who buy occupied houses from banks often are looking for some rental income cash flow coming in, so it could just mean someone lost out on a tenant and who knows how current the image gallery was.

Still. He could have just bought the house and given her some peace of mind about her living situation with his half a bitcoin or whatever that guy left him under the impression that Ethan Ralph was saving the white race


----------



## Sriracha (May 21, 2021)

Paypigs can you please give money for Sandra Ralph's charity he totally doesn't need it but if you are inclined he wants your help there. But money is totally not important the real help is the messages of gratification, guys.


----------



## veri (May 21, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Paypigs can you please give money for Sandra Ralph's charity he totally doesn't need it but if you are inclined he wants your help there. But money is totally not important the real help is the messages of gratification, guys.
> View attachment 2190856


as expected his "break from the internet" didn't even last a week


----------



## WutangLee (May 21, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Paypigs can you please give money for Sandra Ralph's charity he totally doesn't need it but if you are inclined he wants your help there. But money is totally not important the real help is the messages of gratification, guys.
> View attachment 2190856



Is he referring to the same Gator stream that went straight to shit?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 21, 2021)

Maybe a pillstream is among us.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 21, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Paypigs can you please give money for Sandra Ralph's charity he totally doesn't need it but if you are inclined he wants your help there. But money is totally not important the real help is the messages of gratification, guys.
> View attachment 2190856


That charity will be owned by Sunset Productions LLC.


----------



## Not Even Twice (May 21, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Paypigs can you please give money for Sandra Ralph's charity he totally doesn't need it but if you are inclined he wants your help there. But money is totally not important the real help is the messages of gratification, guys.
> View attachment 2190856


Holy shit, Mr "I am rolling in money, haters!" is actually monetizing his mother's funeral.
This guy is a god damn phenomenon when it comes to reaching new levels of disgusting morals.


----------



## High Tea (May 21, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Paypigs can you please give money for Sandra Ralph's charity he totally doesn't need it but if you are inclined he wants your help there. But money is totally not important the real help is the messages of gratification, guys.
> View attachment 2190856


If the service is paid for, you don't tease you may let people help.  it's passive aggressive, that you want people to beg and will 'reluctantly' take it.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (May 21, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> That charity will be owned by Sunset Productions LLC.


Killstream Kares 4 Kids telethon when?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 21, 2021)

instythot said:


> If this situation ends up with Ethan having to take Evan in and be a caregiver, we're gonna get a whole lot of really salty streams in between that caregiving


If anything we will see disgusting abuse of the disabled by an alcoholic pill-popper, which, I, for one am loathe to see. Getting the short end of the stick genetically is bad enough without some obese, addict retard fucking your life up anymore.


----------



## instythot (May 21, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> If anything we will see disgusting abuse of the disabled by an alcoholic pill-popper, which, I, for one am loathe to see. Getting the short end of the stick genetically is bad enough without some obese, addict retard fucking your life up anymore.


We've seen Ralph's gunt and penis. Are we sure that Evan got genetically shafted?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 21, 2021)

instythot said:


> We've seen Ralph's gunt and penis. Are we sure that Evan got genetically shafted?


Honestly, I can't seriously say yes or no, my understanding is that the poor bastard is institutionalized (which IRL seriously fucking sucks) and thus has some kind of chronic condition that requires medical attention. Regardless of the fact that his brother is a gunted, brainless, micropsenis'd dwarf (which, IMHO does qualify him for getting genetically shafted if he shares DNA with THAT), I hope the gunt leaves his care to someone who gives a shit about Evan whether they are paid to or not.


----------



## instythot (May 21, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Honestly, I can't seriously say yes or no, my understanding is that the poor bastard is institutionalized (which IRL seriously fucking sucks) and thus has some kind of chronic condition that requires medical attention. Regardless of the fact that his brother is a gunted, brainless, micropsenis'd dwarf (which, IMHO does qualify him for getting genetically shafted if he shares DNA with THAT), I hope the gunt leaves his care to someone who gives a shit about Evan whether they are paid to or not.


I think you mean the paypigs who will donate without accountability. Or the most overworked janitor on this earth


----------



## AltisticRight (May 22, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Paypigs can you please give money for Sandra Ralph's charity he totally doesn't need it but if you are inclined he wants your help there. But money is totally not important the real help is the messages of gratification, guys.
> View attachment 2190856


https://archive.md/wip/QuMKU
"Three weeks hiatus"


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 22, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> "Three weeks hiatus"


"Indefinite Hiatus"


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 22, 2021)

Not Even Twice said:


> Holy shit, Mr "I am rolling in money, haters!" is actually monetizing his mother's funeral.
> This guy is a god damn phenomenon when it comes to reaching new levels of disgusting morals.


He's an asshole through and through. I don't get the people who feel sorry for this creature.


----------



## Terrorist (May 22, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> It probably took $40k to repair, clean, and (especially) deodorize the place.  Unwashed, uncovered Gunt asshole-prints all over the place. Poor ol' dying lady smell.  Repairing the hoof holes in the drywall. Burning the furniture. Rectifying code violations. Burning sage.


Hopefully landlord Russian Guyovitch didn't catch pinkeye from moving the furniture, since it's well-known that Ralph doesn't wear underpants, shower or use AC regularly.


RichardRApe said:


> PPP dabs on Sandra's dead body says she's burning in hell.
> View attachment 2185810
> Edit: Here's with the KWF Always Wins Logo.


PPP was pretty on-point about a lot of things:
1. There's no point in trying to be the better man with Ralph, since he's a malicious POS who will never reciprocate.
2. Very few people actually care about Sandra dying or Ralph's grief. For 95% it's virtue signaling. For example, are we really gonna buy @Fslur suddenly clutching her ambergris over this? People ITT will give condolences then openly wish for another Pillstream,  you sure do care about Ralph's wellbeing.
3. On the other hand, the people blathering about how Ralph killed his mom are who the term "a-log" was invented for. 
4. Things aren't gonna change. People hoping for another Pillstream will be disappointed, and the ones thinking he'll turn over a new leaf are clinically retarded. Think about when his dad died, Ralph is a very selfish person who is most emotionally affected by threats to his ego.


----------



## World Star (May 22, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Things aren't gonna change. People hoping for another Pillstream will be disappointed


Come now, is it really too much to hope for that Ralph will start to drink more?
Granted pills may become harder for him to get a hold of now that his supplier is now gone but never underestimate a person's capicity to fuck up, especially with Ralph.
Just under 2 years ago Ralph was a happly married man.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 22, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> PPP dabs on Sandra's dead body says she's burning in hell.
> View attachment 2185810
> Edit: Here's with the KWF Always Wins Logo.


PPP with the Benoit cumtown shirt. 

Cow cross-over


----------



## MeltyTW (May 23, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> 3. On the other hand, the people blathering about how Ralph killed his mom are who the term "a-log" was invented for.


if youre referring to me i do not think ethan iced his fucking mom i think he didnt do her any favors and made terrible fucking choices. its nothing at all out of line with his previous behavior of saying "CALL YOU AN UBER" "ITS NAWT EVEN HAWT OUTSIDE CALL YOU AN UBER" "EAT A FAWKIN CAW- "  "WELL THEN YOU HITCHHIKE" in response to her wanting a short ride to life preserving kidney treatments. especially with how quickly he cleared out her home before she was even dead. 



Terrorist said:


> Ralph is a very selfish person


pig, ill not have entertaining some of his more grandiose delusions like peoplehood or opposable thumbs. 



Terrorist said:


> Very few people actually care about Sandra dying


i care as much as i care about any other stranger,



Terrorist said:


> or Ralph's grief.


ralphs grief is another swine's cry in the innumerable mix of slaughterhouse blues in the nightly air as little piglets are filleted and gutted live to be stripped bit by bit into shredded bacon. no  one should care for a pigs cry because it is always for selfish reasons, the main concerns being can they be the one to eat the pork of their fallen or if they will need to squeal to avoid becoming the meal instead.



Terrorist said:


> PPP was pretty on-point about a lot of things:


the only thing ppp has ever been on point about was thanking me and then apologizing for being too much of a fuck up to light his cock on fire for my amusement.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (May 23, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> ralphs grief is another swine's cry in the innumerable mix of slaughterhouse blues in the nightly air as little piglets are filleted and gutted live to be stripped bit by bit into shredded bacon.


Seriously. No joke. The entire world is chock full of sad, shocking, unthinkably terrible shit. This isn’t even sad. When a scumbag’s mom dies, don’t feel sad for the scumbag, feel happy for the mom.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 23, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Seriously. No joke. The entire world is chock full of sad, shocking, unthinkably terrible shit. This isn’t even sad. When a scumbag’s mom dies, don’t feel sad for the scumbag, feel happy for the mom.


theres more heartbreaking tragedy in a sandwich than ralph is entitled to.


----------



## Guntburglar (May 23, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> theres more heartbreaking tragedy in a sandwich than ralph is entitled to.


Trashburgerlivesmatter


----------



## World Star (May 23, 2021)

Guntburglar said:


> Trashburgerlivesmatter


All burger lives matter


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (May 23, 2021)

Archiving the hiatus message Ralph put on the podcast feed earlier this week.




Your browser is not able to display this video.











						#Killstream: Hiatus Update - Thank you for the support. - ER
					





					killstream.libsyn.com


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 23, 2021)

He's trying to be heartfelt but I can barely tolerate this audio because Gunt keeps wheezing, booming, smacking and inhaling into the microphone. How do you stream for years and still have such shit audio?


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 24, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Archiving the hiatus message Ralph put on the podcast feed earlier this week.
> View attachment 2196227
> 
> 
> ...


Not even 40 seconds in and he sounds like a slimy ambulance chaser. 

At least that explains why Ralph is going to let the pity bucks go because it sure as fuck wasn't about grieving for the woman who raised him.

You're a greedy, useless bag of human shit, Ralph.


----------



## AnOminous (May 24, 2021)

Not Even Twice said:


> Holy shit, Mr "I am rolling in money, haters!" is actually monetizing his mother's funeral.
> This guy is a god damn phenomenon when it comes to reaching new levels of disgusting morals.


Imagine turning losing your mom from a sympathetic situation right back into "what a complete slimeball" territory in barely over 24 hours.


Terrorist said:


> 1. There's no point in trying to be the better man with Ralph, since he's a malicious POS who will never reciprocate.


Yeah but who wants to look in the mirror and see an absolute slimeball like Ralph in it?  It's pretty hard _not_ to be a better man than Ralph really.  I'm also just not a huge fan of gravedancing on strangers who never did anything to me solely because they're related to an asshole.  I'd prefer to save that kind of ghoulishness for people who actually deserve it, like Osama bin Laden or a serial killer.


World Star said:


> Come now, is it really too much to hope for that Ralph will start to drink more?


I'd be more surprised if he never gets utterly fucked up before a stream than if he did.


edf5192 said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread before. Gunt’s momma’s house was sold well over a month ago. I think he pulled the plug on her.


Is it possible she went into some kind of hospice care before dying?  She'd been in end stage kidney failure for years, hadn't she?


----------



## AltisticRight (May 24, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Archiving the hiatus message Ralph put on the podcast feed earlier this week.
> View attachment 2196227
> 
> 
> ...


"It was a bitter pill to swallow".
So that's what xannies and oxyberries taste like?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 24, 2021)

RIP Sandra.


----------



## Iamthatis (May 26, 2021)

Phantom organization is about to do a stream and attempt to pierce the veil and contact her spirit lol


----------



## Akashic Retard (May 26, 2021)

Personally I never cared for her.




Iamthatis said:


> Phantom organization is about to do a stream and attempt to pierce the veil and contact her spirit lol


I heard Jaystation is going to be communicating with her.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 26, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Personally I never cared for her.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Jaystation is going to be communicating with her.


3AM SUMMONING CAPTAIN OF THE SALTY SANDRA (GONE SEXUAL)


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (May 31, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> 3AM SUMMONING CAPTAIN OF THE SALTY SANDRA (GONE SEXUAL)


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jun 2, 2021)

The obituary is up on the West Memphis funeral home page.









						Sandra Briggs Ralph - Obituary & Service Details
					

Sandra Briggs Ralph - Obituary & Service Details




					www.rollerfuneralhomes.com
				







Sandra Renee Ralph
September 1, 1957 - May 16, 2021

Sandra Briggs Ralph, beloved mother, sister, daughter, and a friend to everyone she knew, passed away at the age of 63 on May 16th, 2021 in Richmond, VA.

Sandra was born September 1st, 1957, in West Memphis, Arkansas to Jack and Clessie Briggs, who both preceded her in death. She attended West Memphis High School before attending Arkansas State University, where she majored in accounting before then achieving her Masters in Business Administration (MBA) at the same institution. She went on to a 35 year career as an internal auditor, where she mentored and inspired colleagues across the country. Sandra was passionate about her work and proud of her many accomplishments, but she was even more proud of the people she helped along the way. Seeing them shine was one of the major joys in her life.

Sandra loved animals, she loved rock music, and she loved movies. In her youth, she loved being in the marching band and she would talk about those days often. She loved her college and she loved where she was from. She loved her days with the band Snow, whose members she counted among her friends. Sandra Briggs Ralph just loved life in general. Even when she may have felt down herself, she went out of her way to boost others. She had many health struggles in later years, but she always kept her same sunny demeanor. Even though her friends and family are of course devastated by her sudden passing, they know she would want them to carry on in the way that she did during her life.

Her sister Anna, who she adored, also preceded her in death. She is survived by her sons, Ethan and Evan, whom she always put first, no matter what. Another beloved sister, Gina, also survives her.



Spoiler











> She loved her days with the band Snow, whose members she counted among her friends.



I think that means she was a groupie and let these guys bang her.


----------



## Vetti (Jun 2, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Post





Bummer


----------



## High Tea (Jun 2, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> The obituary is up on the West Memphis funeral home page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need a thesaurus and an editor.  The obit needs to be organized better.
Without stating what she did in the band such as being the singer, guitar player or the manager, because of the era, the conclusion people are going to make is groupie, even if that wasn't the case.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 2, 2021)

High Tea said:


> They need a thesaurus and an editor.  The obit needs to be organized better.
> Without stating what she did in the band such as being the singer, guitar player or the manager, because of the era, the conclusion people are going to make is groupie, even if that wasn't the case.


It was probably written by Ethan.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jun 2, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It was probably written by Ethan.


Nonsense. The editor-in-chief of the Ralph Retort needs no other editor. Perhaps his managing editor wrote it, or one of the many interns (guntguard, junior grade, officially).


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 2, 2021)

This is funny, but I don't think Sandra deserves this.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Sandra Renee Ralph
> September 1, 1957 - May 16, 2021


It's not really fair because she was probably in end-stage kidney failure when this picture was taken, but she looked like Tommy Tooter if he actually trooned.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jun 2, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> View attachment 2225052
> This is funny, but I don't think Sandra deserves this.


Two developmentally disabled sons!?!   Ralph noooooo!

This is actually kind of sad. Sandra probably preferred taking an uber to dialysis, so she could relax and talk to Joy about her glory days as groupie for some unknown hair metal band. Rather than making small talk with Ralph and worrying he is still drunk from the night before.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 2, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> The obituary is up on the West Memphis funeral home page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I didn't see shit in this that mentioned Ronnie.

EDIT: Why did her middle name change from "Briggs" to "Renee"? Huh?


----------



## GL09 (Jun 2, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Sandra was passionate about her work and proud of her many accomplishments, but she was even more proud of the people she helped along the way. Seeing them shine was one of the major joys in her life.


What a disappointment Ralph must have been.



AnOminous said:


> It's not really fair because she was probably in end-stage kidney failure when this picture was taken, but she looked like Tommy Tooter if he actually trooned.


Now you know where Ralph got his good looks.


----------



## High Tea (Jun 2, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It's not really fair because she was probably in end-stage kidney failure when this picture was taken, but she looked like Tommy Tooter if he actually trooned.


Why wouldn't he put a picture of her dressed like a professional during her work era or a pic when she was young?  People don't want to be remembered old or sick.


----------



## Fslur (Jun 2, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Her sister Anna, who she adored, also preceded her in death. She is survived by her sons, Ethan and Evan, whom she always put first, no matter what. Another beloved sister, Gina, also survives her.


Ralph wrote the Obituary. Leaves out that she’s survived by her grandson. Interesting.

tweet archive


----------



## High Tea (Jun 2, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Ralph wrote the Obituary. Leaves out that she’s survived by her grandson. Interesting.
> View attachment 2225410
> tweet archive


If he did it himself, that's more understandable why it's the way it is.  A second one that a little more time is taken on might be more cohesive.  Funeral homes usually have people who help with the obits so they are uniform in the press.  Tough to do if it's not something you do every day.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Jun 2, 2021)

Dispatch offer his condolences

Robi giving a heartfelt message that makes us tear up for the passing of Sandra.


----------



## Frank Cross (Jun 2, 2021)

Sargon puts aside years of animosity to leave a lovely message for the dearly departed:


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 2, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Ralph wrote the Obituary. Leaves out that she’s survived by her grandson. Interesting.
> View attachment 2225410
> tweet archive


Knew it. Reeked of his awful writing. 


UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Dispatch offer his condolences
> View attachment 2225654
> Robi giving a heartfelt message that makes us tear up for the passing of Sandra.
> View attachment 2225660





Call 555-HYPE said:


> Sargon puts aside years of animosity to leave a lovely message for the dearly departed:  View attachment 2225981


Man, what stand-up guys. I wonder of CRP is going to leave a nice message.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 2, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Man, what stand-up guys. I wonder of CRP is going to leave a nice message.


lmfao or another load on a relative of an enemy of his.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Jun 2, 2021)

Ethan is furious at people for "vandalizing" his mothers obituary, even though he should've have expected this to happened the moment he sent the linked.



Original/Archive


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ethan is furious at people for "vandalizing" his mothers obituary, even though he should've have expected this to happened the moment he sent the linked.


What does he expect the way he acts?  Has the fucker ever shown respect for a single other person?  You reap what you sow.


----------



## Vetti (Jun 3, 2021)

Condolences from Corey Barnhill, Randall "Rad" Roberts, and Shannon Gaines respectively. Also archived the page as is, since it sounds like Ralph might get these scrubbed.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Jun 3, 2021)

Ralph has wiped away the true and honest condolences from his former enemies like Xander and Sargon.

_Before_



_After_


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ralph has wiped away the true and honest condolences from his former enemies like Xander and Sargon.
> 
> _Before_
> View attachment 2228395
> ...


Wow, what a colossal piece of shit.  They should have just told him his mom is sucking cocks in Hell.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 4, 2021)

Imagine being out-done in terms of emotional maturity by fucking SARGON.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jun 4, 2021)

The Dread Pirate Ralph would go on very long distances to get that very long regional act dick confirmed.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey is this real? A joke? Anyone know if this is where they're gonna have the funeral?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 5, 2021)

Seems like gunty wasn't able to spot the message of this peculiar comment.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2233052
> Seems like gunty wasn't able to spot the message of this peculiar comment.


Ethan is pretty fucking dumb, isn't he?


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 7, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> The obituary is up on the West Memphis funeral home page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent send off for Sandra to confirm that she spent her young adulthood blowing roadies and Ronnie was probably justified in asking for a paternity test.







UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ethan is furious at people for "vandalizing" his mothers obituary, even though he should've have expected this to happened the moment he sent the linked.
> View attachment 2226579
> Original/Archive


False flaggot hiding behind his dead mom. Anthony Cumia did the exact same thing to try to take r/O&A down, but it backfired because:

1. There was barely any trolling on her guestbook.
2. What little there was (joke names like “Nigel Igger” posting normal condolences) paled in comparison to Ant’s own mistreatment of his mom (never visiting her while she died of Alzheimer’s in a home).
3. Ant shamelessly using the Dead Mom Card to silence his critics erased what sympathy people had for him, and doubly confirmed he didn’t care about his mom.

This tactic has gone about as well for Ralph.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jun 9, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Excellent send off for Sandra to confirm that she spent her young adulthood blowing roadies and Ronnie was probably justified in asking for a paternity test.


That explains why Ralph treated her like complete shit his whole life.


----------

